# 10/07 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: 30 Years of Jericho



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312490103932100613

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312407069551624198


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

FTR v TH2 as well


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Sorry, slightly negative post coming! 

Brodie V Cody should be built up more and on PPV, dont put a match of this magnitude on free TV, Brodie could have carried on lighting Codys fuse, this is a looking a blown opportunity

Cody/Hager V Chaos Project, does anyone want this apart from Jericho? I'm hard pressed to see Chaos Project as good enough for Dark

Brian Cage V Will Hobbs, neither man can afford to lose and both need more of a push before one in the loss column I hope this is unresolved leading to a higher stakes match up

FTW v Hybrid2- I really love both teams but dont want to see Hybrid2 take so many losses, they are skilled and interesting and offer something different

Not a Young Bucks fan but if they can beat up Justin Roberts this week you will make a huge fan right here


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Sorry, slightly negative post coming!
> 
> Brodie V Cody should be built up more and on PPV, dont put a match of this magnitude on free TV, Brodie could have carried on lighting Codys fuse, this is a looking a blown opportunity
> 
> ...


Cody, like Dusty, needs a lot of pomp and circumstance to make his shit meaningful. He took weeks off TV afterall, so on Jericho’s big night, Cody has to try and make the show about him with the ridiculous decision to give away a dog collar match on Free TV.

Honestly, when was the last fucking time a Dog Collar Match was used in a national promotion? Anyone? Do you know, @Chip Chipperson ? @The Wood ? Anyone..?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll be kinda disappointed if this show doesn't end with Jericho lying in a pool of his own blood after being beaten down by the IC and they're new leader MJF. 

Brodie/Cody should be great, you just know these guys are going to bring that brutality. At first I thought they should've saved this for PPV, but makes me think they're planning something even bigger like wargames between nightmare family and the Dark Order for Full gear. 

There'll be a couple of other matches added as well.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Should be good.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEW continue to give us PPV-worthy matches to tide us over until the next PPV. You love to see it. Love this energy.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

bdon said:


> Cody, like Dusty, needs a lot of pomp and circumstance to make his shit meaningful. He took weeks off TV afterall, so on Jericho’s big night, Cody has to try and make the show about him with the ridiculous decision to give away a dog collar match on Free TV.
> 
> Honestly, when was the last fucking time a Dog Collar Match was used in a national promotion? Anyone? Do you know, @Chip Chipperson ? @The Wood ? Anyone..?


I'd guess the most famous in the absolutely awesome Greg Valetine v Roddy Piper one at Starrcade 83, it may have been Jimmy Valiant V Paul Jones but I feel there was one circa 85-86 at a Great American Bash, certainly I'm sure Ivan or Nikita did a similar Russian chain match (GAB 91!) 

Similar would be the Indian strap match with Vader V Sting at Superbrawl II or III, which again is a classic

I really like the Dog Collar idea but not on free TV


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I hope Cody wins the belt back and restarts the open challenge so I can put @bdon forward as the next challenger

Cody vs Bdon for the TNT title at Full Gear

You've got to give the people what they want


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312191893225185280


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great line-up, I'm pumped.


----------



## Savage Elbow (Jun 19, 2014)

Takes some doing to make your "30 year celebration match" worse than your debut match but looks like Jericho's going all out to do it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking like an angle heavy show to me. Expecting something big to come with Jericho. Hopefully it involves MJF. 

The Dog Collar match is gonna be outta control, can't wait. I would have saved it for the Anniversary show personally, but I'm not complaining. Every show has an air of importance which is what I love about AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty sweet hype poster


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine having your 30 year celebration match against someone older than you that no one knows and a guy not even listed on the website for the company you work for...how has Jericho fallen so far this year?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Why should I be invested in a meaningless rushed dog collar match?

Too soon for hobbs to be competitive with cage, hell cage has probably already beaten him on dark in under a minute with the last few months.

Ic against awful aew dark team, no fucking thanks, really don't want to see a guy like hager who should be booked a legit monster having to sell for some old never has-been and a guy barely bigger than stunt.

Ftr and th2 is alright but it's sucky that th2 are booked like an after thought whilst other less talented and undeservedly teams get favourable pushes.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I hope Cody wins the belt back and restarts the open challenge so I can put @bdon forward as the next challenger
> 
> Cody vs Bdon for the TNT title at Full Gear
> 
> You've got to give the people what they want


It’ll be a shoot, brotherrrrr.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

There was a time where AEW didnt need 3 title matches for a Dynamite to keep the viewers. And especially such wasted title matches, just to have a „PPV like“ card. Does any of these people deserve a shot at the title with the rating system? Wins and losses matter. You know?!


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> It’ll be a shoot, brotherrrrr.


The promos would be glorious.

Get practicing your tope suicidas, the call up is imminent


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> The promos would be glorious.
> 
> Get practicing your tope suicidas, the call up is imminent


@bdon going to give Cody a Canadian Destroyer.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> There was a time where AEW didnt need 3 title matches for a Dynamite to keep the viewers. And especially such wasted title matches, just to have a „PPV like“ card. Does any of these people deserve a shot at the title with the rating system? Wins and losses matter. You know?!


And they still don’t need them. If the shows mean nothing like RAW then people will complain about boring, meaningless shows that don’t feel like must see stuff. Then you get threads on how there is nothing hooking you and how AEW doesn’t do shit on TV. AEW can’t win with some of you no matter how the shows are booked.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I am bummed I cannot watch this live anymore - but starting to watch a show at 2 or 3 in the morning is a hill too far

I will watch this when I wake up though - looks like a potential banger


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> And they still don’t need them. If the shows mean nothing like RAW then people will complain about boring, meaningless shows that don’t feel like must see stuff. Then you get threads on how there is nothing hooking you and how AEW doesn’t do shit on TV. AEW can’t win with some of you no matter how the shows are booked.


I was more working in the direction, that the AEW fanboys always make fun when NXT does this „oh look, they have to put a TakeOver show agains Dynamite just to have some viewers“, but if AEW does it, it is the holy grail and great to have PPV worthy shows because they dont have enough PPVs.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> I was more working in the direction, that the AEW fanboys always make fun when NXT does this „oh look, they have to put a TakeOver show agains Dynamite just to have some viewers“, but if AEW does it, it is the holy grail and great to have PPV worthy shows because they dont have enough PPVs.


There's nothing wrong with NXT doing it. Takeovers don't happen often either. The comments on here in the past were more so because NXT did it solely to counter program the TV specials. There was no buildup to Sasha vs Io or Keith Lee vs Adam Cole. Both of those PPV worthy matches were just thrown together and had no story behind them. They just did them to do them and it was obvious as to why it was being done. Compare that to AEW's PPV worthy matches such as Best Friends vs Santana & Ortiz Parking Lot Brawl, Cody vs Brodie Dog Collar, and Darby Allin vs Starks. All three are taking place for a reason with actual build and we are just being gifted the blow-offs on TV because they want to give the fans a great viewing experience whenever they watch Dynamite. It's rare that you are wasting your time on a Wednesday night.

If NXT wants to have a PPV worthy matches on TV with actual build, then I don't think anyone would have a problem with that. They do all the time actually. AEW fans didn't have a problem with Rhea vs Martinez in their cage match or Matt Riddle vs that one guy in that awesome Cage fight, both were PPV worthy, because NXT was doing the same thing in gifting their fans with good PPV level content for free. Difference is that those matches made sense and had build unlike Sasha/Io or Cole/Lee and weren't being done in a attempt at counter-programming, so no one commented on it.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> I am bummed I cannot watch this live anymore - but starting to watch a show at 2 or 3 in the morning is a hill too far
> 
> I will watch this when I wake up though - looks like a potential banger


Its also hard for me to watch live now, not because of the start time but because I always have some shit going on or some other commitment most nights. Waking up and watching Dynamite with a hot coffee must be nice though haha.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Should be a good show and you hope something big goes down with jericho but I dont think it will if I am honest.

They need something big to happen for me to really tune into the anniversary show next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

@prosperwithdeen - yeah mate, actually I don’t mind it so much

when it is live I go on socials and on here during ad breaks - and that inevitably pisses me off because of some mong bean taking daft shots at something

now I just skip the ad breaks and everything that bores me (Matt Hardy)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Imagine having your 30 year celebration match against someone older than you that no one knows and a guy not even listed on the website for the company you work for...how has Jericho fallen so far this year?


It's his choice and a little bit of well deserved self-indulgence. Watch:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313194501230530562


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @prosperwithdeen - yeah mate, actually I don’t mind it so much
> 
> when it is live I go on socials and on here during ad breaks - and that inevitably pisses me off because of some mong bean taking daft shots at something
> 
> now I just skip the ad breaks and everything that bores me (Matt Hardy)


Skipping through the ad breaks help a lot lol, some of the live streams I watch actually show the entire match through the commercial without picture and picture. Its funny because the announcers actually continue to call the match so they don't break their focus or flow, then they'll go silent for 5-10 seconds so JR can then welcome everyone back from picture and picture lol, its actually pretty fascinating to watch how it flows from live back to not live then back again as its happening in real time


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> It's his choice and a little bit of well deserved self-indulgence. Watch:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313194501230530562


Tweet unavailable. Also this is more good evidence that some of the best talents should never be bookers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Skipping through the ad breaks help a lot lol, some of the live streams I watch actually show the entire match through the commercial without picture and picture. Its funny because the announcers actually continue to call the match so they don't break their focus or flow, then they'll go silent for 5-10 seconds so JR can then welcome everyone back from picture and picture lol, its actually pretty fascinating to watch how it flows from live back to not live then back again as its happening in real time


Yah, i like the picture in picture commentary behind the scenes

i normally see that on Fite


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There's nothing wrong with NXT doing it. Takeovers don't happen often either. The comments on here in the past were more so because NXT did it solely to counter program the TV specials. There was no buildup to Sasha vs Io or Keith Lee vs Adam Cole. Both of those PPV worthy matches were just thrown together and had no story behind them. They just did them to do them and it was obvious as to why it was being done. Compare that to AEW's PPV worthy matches such as Best Friends vs Santana & Ortiz Parking Lot Brawl, Cody vs Brodie Dog Collar, and Darby Allin vs Starks. All three are taking place for a reason with actual build and we are just being gifted the blow-offs on TV because they want to give the fans a great viewing experience whenever they watch Dynamite. It's rare that you are wasting your time on a Wednesday night.
> 
> If NXT wants to have a PPV worthy matches on TV with actual build, then I don't think anyone would have a problem with that. They do all the time actually. AEW fans didn't have a problem with Rhea vs Martinez in their cage match or Matt Riddle vs that one guy in that awesome Cage fight, both were PPV worthy, because NXT was doing the same thing in gifting their fans with good PPV level content for free. Difference is that those matches made sense and had build unlike Sasha/Io or Cole/Lee and weren't being done in a attempt at counter-programming, so no one commented on it.
> 
> ...


What build does the dog collar match have? Because Cody had to film a show? Comes back like HHH? And then out of nowhere it is a dog collar match? Parking lot brawl because they destroyed Trents moms car? Outcome of that was actually what? Darby/Starks with what built actually?

I do agree with the NXT shows, but what is the reason for AEW to so this show then? Because they want to or because they have to? No explanation of the FTW title being a legit title, tag match with a jobber team from Dark, Cody match I explained already, and then the 30 year anniversary match against whom exactly? So please dont tell me you see a great build in these matches...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Pretty sweet hype poster
> 
> View attachment 91595


Cody is taking this Dom thing a bit too far. Imagine getting all worked up in the moment and being told to "thit down"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> What build does the dog collar match have? Because Cody had to film a show? Comes back like HHH? And then out of nowhere it is a dog collar match? Parking lot brawl because they destroyed Trents moms car? Outcome of that was actually what? Darby/Starks with what built actually?
> 
> I do agree with the NXT shows, but what is the reason for AEW to so this show then? Because they want to or because they have to? No explanation of the FTW title being a legit title, tag match with a jobber team from Dark, Cody match I explained already, and then the 30 year anniversary match against whom exactly? So please dont tell me you see a great build in these matches...


They're doing it because they want to. They don't have to especially with the Anniversary show coming next week and a PPV 4 weeks after that. They simply want to entertain you. 

Every match doesn't need a multiple month Omega/Page vs Bucks type build for the match to be considered a match that has "build". In wrestling you have guys that just talk shit to each other for weeks at a time then fight. Its always been that way.

Dog Collar Match - Brodie kills Cody in 3 minutes. His jezebel attacks his wife. Cody comes back looking for revenge 5 weeks later. Brodie wants to get brutal so he says he wants a dog collar match. Cody cuts a promo about his loss and his psychology after doing the game show. He was surrounded by celebs, but still couldn't get out of his mind the fact he lost in 3 minutes and that was how people perceived him. He accepts Brodie's challenge and they brawl. That's plenty of build and plenty of emotional investment. Now the match has been built up as a match that WON'T go 3 minutes and a match that will get brutal. 

Darby/Starks - This is just an old fashioned multiple week Attitude Era type feud that culminated in a great match on Dynamite. Great promos were cut by Starks. 

Cage/Hobbs - Hobbs attacks Cage after 6 man tag announcement. He then attacks him again during the Starks/Darby match. So now they are having a hoss match to settle it. FTW Title is on the line for no reason, so I agree that the title itself is a loose end, but the match has enough build for a free Dynamite match. 

Parking Lot Brawl - Is the van being destroyed not build? They were dis-respected by Best Friends and treated like jokes after they won the first match, so they get angry and destroy the van. They then talk shit about Trent's mom, saying that she "can call them anytime" implying that Ortiz is having sex with his mom. They fight on multiple Dynamites and on DARK, they then settle their hatred in the parking lot. Again, Attitude Era type build. 

This week doesn't have build, but its not a TV special like Fyter Fest or Fight for the Fallen was, so it doesn't need it outside of Brodie vs Cody. 30 years of Jericho is just a regular Dynamite that has multiple Jericho segments, not a show that is being built up like a PPV.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Card looks shit house to me wont be watching Jericho as ive got better things to waste my time doing and i dont care for TH2.

hopefully we get a jericho retirement ??


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're doing it because they want to. They don't have to especially with the Anniversary show coming next week and a PPV 4 weeks after that. They simply want to entertain you.
> 
> Every match doesn't need a multiple month Omega/Page vs Bucks type build for the match to be considered a match that has "build". In wrestling you have guys that just talk shit to each other for weeks at a time then fight. Its always been that way.
> 
> ...


And the funny thing is, you could do this kind of spinning to every WWE „feud“/story, but hey it is WWE so it sucks, but if AEW does it „we go and look for every crumb of bread we can find to make ourselves believe that it must be great storytelling“.

Sorry nothing more to say, but if you would look at your post with some objective eyes, you would see the hypocracy in your statement.

But as I know you and your posts, you...wont...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> And the funny thing is, you could do this kind of spinning to every WWE „feud“/story, but hey it is WWE so it sucks, but if AEW does it „we go and look for every crumb of bread we can find to make ourselves believe that it must be great storytelling“.
> 
> Sorry nothing more to say, but if you would look at your post with some objective eyes, you would see the hypocracy in your statement.
> 
> But as I know you and your posts, you...wont...


Give me an example of this compared to WWE feuds that people consider to be bad and I will objectively tell you the difference between the two. Nothing I posted are bread crumps it’s the clear as day story being told which you have chosen to ignore.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Luther is shit and his tag partner put on one of the worst wrestling matches I've ever seen on the pre show at all out. Hager and Jericho have yet to have a tag match that wasn't completely shit from start to beginning. Why even advertise 30 years of Jericho if this is the match you're going to do? if Jericho wants to have a shitty wrestling match on his 30th year let him do that shit on dark where it belongs. No one in AEW should give a single fuck about who Jericho wants to face for his 30th celebration if its at the expense of the television show. Could you imagine Robert Downey JR asking if his untalented bum friend could play Thanos for a few shots during the avengers because it was his birthday? the people in charge would laugh at him.

Hobbs recently got knocked the fuck out by a guy who looks shorter than my dog when he stands on his legs. Why wouldn't they have Hobbs redeem himself before putting this match together? If Cage sells for this guy, he looks like shit. If he doesn't sell for Hobbs then Hobbs looks like shit. 

FTR defending their tag titles against some shitty team that has zero chance of winning for the second week in a row. Stop making title matches when the winner is obvious. I'd match rather watch FTR face a team where if the other team wins they get a shot at the title at the next PPV. Watching FTR vs TH2 when you already know the winner is just not entertaining. 

Cody vs Brodie in a dog collar match. No reason as to why the dog collar stipulation or what connection either of them have with dogs or collars. 


Chip often says AEW books like TNA but I think they're worse. Yes the booking is rushed like TNA but atleast TNA at least had the wherewithal to feature its talent on the TV shows. Where's MJF? Where's Sammy? Where's The Young bucks? Ricky and Darby had a wonderful match last week, why are they not advertised at all for this card? 

MJF hasn't had a match since September 16th and that was a jobber match! 

Kenny Omega hasn't had a match at all since all out. 

Matt nor Nick Jackson have had a single match since all out.

Sammy Guevara hasn't had a single match since losing to a 80 year old man who thinks he can teleport. 

All of these guys can't get on the card but bums like Luther and whatever the fuck that masked idiot is called can?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What will the “Cody is nothing like Triple H” crowd say when he wins the more meaningful and hyped Dog Collar Match?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Way too soon for the Brodie vs Cody Dog Collar Match. There was no blood feud there. And Brodie ranting about Cody has been gone five WEEKS while he's been putting in work just highlights how shallow this all is. Cody should have been gone five MONTHS for such a storyline. If Cody was legit injured and they wrote him off - that is when you do this type of storyline. Not a five week absense to go film another television show. 

I wish Luther would come out without the face paint and especially without pointing at his head with his tongue out every damn time he sees the camera zoomed in on him. I can appreciate the story enough of Luther never getting his shot and this is it - should have been a singles match even. Luther just isn't that good in-ring, but interested to see what Jericho could have got out of him. 

Luther vs Jericho will main event the show, which will be Head-to-Head with the only VP debate which airs 9-11pm on Wednesday across all the big networks. So it's complete self indulgence on Chris' part to book the match, but will only have the hardest of hardcore AEW and Jericho fans still tuning in at that point anyways.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Give me an example of this compared to WWE feuds that people consider to be bad and I will objectively tell you the difference between the two. Nothing I posted are bread crumps it’s the clear as day story being told which you have chosen to ignore.


You believe your logic, I believe mine


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're doing it because they want to. They don't have to especially with the Anniversary show coming next week and a PPV 4 weeks after that. They simply want to entertain you.
> 
> Every match doesn't need a multiple month Omega/Page vs Bucks type build for the match to be considered a match that has "build". In wrestling you have guys that just talk shit to each other for weeks at a time then fight. Its always been that way.
> 
> ...


Hoo boy, so now matches don't need hype if they're designed to entertain us? Well shit, lets throw a steel cage match on next weeks show featuring Kenny Omega, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and Marko Stunt Vs Chris Jericho, Sammy Guevara, Chris Daniels and Frankie Kazarian. If anyone asks why we'll just say "It doesn't matter why"

Cody/Brodie - There is no emotional investment! Cody and his crew already got their revenge live on PPV! Cody's mates got revenge, slayed the bad guys and won. Furthermore, Brandi just beat them all up on TV last week so that's two times that someone affiliated with Cody has got the better of them.

The PPV match where Cody's crew won would be like if you bought a Superman movie but Superman's buddies beat up the villain before Superman could even turn up. Makes no fucking sense and is awful booking/storytelling

Cage/Hobbs has had good build? Come on now man. Hobbs was losing to Orange Cassidy 2 months ago in under 10 seconds and he's far from a big star in AEW or anywhere. Miniscule amount of build.

Parking Lot Brawl - It had build but it wasn't good build because nobody is emotionally invested in Trent's mum or Trent's mum's minivan. This is storytelling 101 why would an audience member give one HOOT about Trent's mums minivan? At least if LAX beat the living fuck out of Trent gang style in the parking lot and ran into him with a minivan the audience can react because they have emotional investment in Trent but literally nobody gives a fuck about Trent's mum. Bad build.

Matches need to be built up every single week especially if they're gimmick matches. You don't do gimmick matches for no reason and you don't generally do them on throw away episodes of TV either.

Fucksake.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hoo boy, so now matches don't need hype if they're designed to entertain us? Well shit, lets throw a steel cage match on next weeks show featuring Kenny Omega, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and Marko Stunt Vs Chris Jericho, Sammy Guevara, Chris Daniels and Frankie Kazarian. If anyone asks why we'll just say "It doesn't matter why"
> 
> Cody/Brodie - There is no emotional investment! Cody and his crew already got their revenge live on PPV! Cody's mates got revenge, slayed the bad guys and won. Furthermore, Brandi just beat them all up on TV last week so that's two times that someone affiliated with Cody has got the better of them.
> 
> ...


Lol you missed the point. I am saying that every match, every week doesn't need build/hype to entertain you. Never in the history of wrestling has every match, every week needed build to entertain its audience. Go back to the Attitude Era or Ruthless Aggression and you had matches up and down the card that were just done to be done. Because its a wrestling show and the show needs matches whether there is build or not. Watch TNA or NWA and neither promotion hypes 100% of their matches every week. But guess what? Its still entertaining because its wrestling, which is why we are watching in the first place. So my point here is that Dynamite does enough to hype their matches on a weekly basis. If there is a match on the show such as Jungle Boy vs Cody for example that has no build, it doesn't mean that it won't entertain you, because that match had plenty of excitement and entertainment value.

You may be the one of the only ones that isn't invested in seeing Cody vs Brodie 2. Which sucks for you lol sorry that you can't find genuine enjoyment in the show. Cody's family got revenge on Brodie's family, but has Cody gotten revenge on Brodie? No. Cody vs Brodie is the attraction here not the DO vs The Rhodes Family. Cody (the star) fighting the man that killed him in 3 minutes is the meat of this feud and you're writing it off as not important just because the Nightmare Family got the fluke win at All Out? Really? Did you even watch the match? Brodie didn't lose, Cabana lost after Brodie served him up the win, which you are conveniently ignoring.

Cage and Hobbs is a free TV match that has enough build for a free TV match. That's my point. Moxley hyped the guy up on his debut and had the 6 man tag happened, Hobbs would look even better right now. That's all you need for one match on one week of free Dynamite.

Again, Best Friends and P&P were not feuding over a van my guy. Were JBL and Eddie Guerrero feuding over JBL's destroyed limo or were they feuding over respect and the WWE Title? Were Austin and McMahon feuding over Austin running over his car or over something bigger? What about when HHH destroyed Taker's bike or when Batista destroyed JBL's limo? Were they all feuding over cars or were the cars plot devices used to build the feud? They were feuding because Best Friends disrespected them after beating them and they felt like Best Friends were treating them like jokes, as they conveyed in their promos. They are presented as street thugs so they go and destroy their property and talk shit about his mom. This then escalates to multiple weeks of fighting which ended up in the parking lot. It was good storytelling for a mid-card feud.

Your standards are a little extreme my guy. Its kind of baffling the manner that you watch the show. This is wrestling. I don't know what wrestling show you have ever watched or what wrestling show you're comparing AEW to in any era that has had perfect storytelling up and down the card.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313513095474540545


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Pretty sweet hype poster
> 
> View attachment 91595


Yeah that’s tight. Looking forward to that one and Cage/Hobbs.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313513095474540545


Looking forward to seeing more Serena Deeb. She looked great on DARK and against Rosa.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Looking forward to seeing more Serena Deeb. She looked great on DARK and against Rosa.


I expect Swoll's best AEW match this week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> The promos would be glorious.
> 
> Get practicing your tope suicidas, the call up is imminent


When I’m finished the only “goddamn undeniable” about Cody is how fake his matches USED to be, how fake his over-the-top, Ric Flair-wannabe bloodied head and face are based on the pump knots lining his do


Lheurch said:


> @bdon going to give Cody a Canadian Destroyer.


I’m from the US. We prefer calling the “Cory Destroyer”.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

AEW and Cody do seem to have some weird obsession with dogs. Cody bringing that poor dog out during one of his elaborate entrances, the dog charity stuff, even that dog battle royal thing or whatever that was. I know a Dog Collar Match is the complete opposite end of the spectrum to that stuff but still they seem to have dogs on their mind.

I’m watching more out of commitment to Jericho than anything and the hope they do have at least some video packages from guys that can’t be there for his 30th. I mean he’d be wrestling Lance Storm tonight if he could. I like the idea someone posted early in thread (credit to who did) of at some point in the show or at the end Jericho being taken out, just I personally would leave it open on whoever did it rather than fast tracking to it being MJF revealed straight away. I guess that feels very WWE though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

This thread will be dead tonight with the debate. Can't wait to hear "only *_* pages? Could it be that fans are giving up on AEW?" from some posters.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> This thread will be dead tonight with the debate. Can't wait to hear "only *_* pages? Could it be that fans are giving up on AEW?" from some posters.


Kind of contradictory when you yourself admitted that AEW will be dead or close to dead in a few years so you’re just going to enjoy it while it lasts.










AEW in 5 years


Just curious to see what everyone thinks AEW will be like in 5 years?? MJF as champ? 4 Horsemen rule and seperate Kenny Omega multi-time champ Move Dynamite to Mondays to compete with Raw? Darby Allin, finally wins a big match? What can stop the dark order?? Jericho retired Jungle Boy face of...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Kind of contradictory when you yourself admitted that AEW will be dead or close to dead in a few years so you’re just going to enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm ok? But thats 5 years from now because of the choices they make, not tonight because of the debate.


----------



## RyRyLloyd (May 23, 2020)

Quite surprised with the amount of predictions for a Brodie win. It's all set up for Cody to regain the title tonight. Cody wins, and drops it to an underdog on his first defence. Whether that be next week or not, I don't know, but losing it in surprising fashion will build to the eventual heel turn.

As for Jericho, it's certainly an underwhelming match, that's for sure. However, I'm positive the angle afterwards will be fine. Fully expecting a blast from the past of sorts to kick-start a short-term feud, or even Inner Circle turning on Jericho. I will say this, I don't think it's a coincidence that Kurt Angle was announced for Jericho's cruise this week...


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I will be watching the debate, but I will turn into the Cage/Hobbs match. Hopefully Cage doesn't go down for a 3 count.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Klitschko said:


> This thread will be dead tonight with the debate. Can't wait to hear "only *_* pages? Could it be that fans are giving up on AEW?" from some posters.


ahh yes. The thrilling Vice President debate will surely keep people all around the world from discussing AEW,


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Klitschko said:


> This thread will be dead tonight with the debate. Can't wait to hear "only *_* pages? Could it be that fans are giving up on AEW?" from some posters.


come to AEWs discord - that’s always very active.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I try not to check threads during a show

i’m only gonna watch tomorrow anyway i recon - already late here


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> come to AEWs discord - that’s always very active.


Yes sir.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jericho's big night interrupted by Baseball. What?

My bad - Daylight savings in Australia. Disregard.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jericho's big night interrupted by Baseball. What?
> 
> My bad - Daylight savings in Australia. Disregard.


No need to worry, your Luther needs will be fulfilled soon enough.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> No need to worry, your Luther needs will be fulfilled soon enough.











Luther admits to Chris Jericho he thought AEW offer was a rib


Longtime pro wrestling veteran Luther talks to close friend Chris Jericho for a special two-part interview on his "Talk Is Jericho" podcast.




wrestling-edge.com


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn I thought I’d be able to watch live this time, time to drink and do some hoodrat shit lmao I’ll watch later and catch y’all later tonight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

a 5 man booth.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck me, JR is such a botch machine.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dog Collar as main is a good move tbh


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Woo let's go! Looks like a decent show, with a couple of people that should stay in dark


Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Excited for hobbs

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Will Hobbs has some unbelievable bitch tits.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hoss match cool


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's refreshing to see two big guys smacking the shit out of each other in AEW.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is what I mean about AEW. You have a story in which his brother who wanted to get into wrestling who saved his life by SHIELDING HIM FROM GUNFIRE and you mention it casually during a title match.

Talk about that shit in an interview segment, use it to get some emotional investment into Hobbs from day one.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Love these powerhouse matchups 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is what I mean about AEW. You have a story in which his brother who wanted to get into wrestling who saved his life by SHIELDING HIM FROM GUNFIRE and you mention it casually during a title match.
> 
> Talk about that shit in an interview segment, use it to get some emotional investment into Hobbs from day one.


I'm almost sure they did on dark.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Making hobbs look stroongggg! I like it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Will looks like hes struggling stamina wise


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I'm almost sure they did on dark.


Put it on Dynamite, 3 minutes of TV time with Hobbs about why he fights.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Very good match.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

This is such good shit


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Pretty good opening match up 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good hoss fight.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

This is a pretty decent big man match, I'm not usually a fan of Cage stuff.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I fucking love Cage, and that was SO much more fun than all the midget wrestling.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Decent hoss fight but hard to care about that match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Awesome showing by Will Hobbs. Big props to Brian Cage for being as cool as he was about helping make the kid look like a star.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Luther admits to Chris Jericho he thought AEW offer was a rib
> 
> 
> Longtime pro wrestling veteran Luther talks to close friend Chris Jericho for a special two-part interview on his "Talk Is Jericho" podcast.
> ...


*I hope you're enjoying the big Hoss opener.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ugh. Fucking Dweeby.

I'm not sure I've ever disliked a wrestler more.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Will Hobbs to turn on Mox and Darby to join Team Tazz during the tag match?

Tbh, a big hoss as a face is refreshing atm.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I hope you're enjoying the big Hoss opener.*


Yeah, was alright.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Don't get why Cage and Ricky would choose to walk away from Darby


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NJPW rumors will start up


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

TANAHASHI!!!!! I fucking popped haha


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TANA


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Is he a legend over there?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Way to remind us the possible matches we are NOT getting for 30 years of Jericho heh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> NJPW rumors will start up


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Great opener. Both cats looked good.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't mind the video packages. Slash on Dynamite is cool.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

sim8 said:


> Don't get why Cage and Ricky would choose to walk away from Darby


*Because getting beaten with a skateboard fuckin hurts.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NJPW has been mentioned TWICE now on this show!!! Holy shit is the invisible door opening!?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He didn't need Jake


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because getting beaten with a skateboard fuckin hurts.*


Odds are they'd overpower him.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because getting beaten with a skateboard fuckin hurts.*


It's 2 against 1. Skateboard or not, Cage and Starks could have taken him


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> NJPW has been mentioned TWICE now on this show!!! Holy shit is the invisible door opening!?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


 They sure know how to troll. Tanahashi and Bully Ray in the first batch. Let´s see who else they have in store.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Suck shit Harold you old fool


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Has anybody trademarked "The forbidden door/Opening the Forbidden Door" for wrestling marketing purposes. If AEW and NJPW ever had a joint event I think that would be something they'd call it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The fact that a charismatic, believable, powerhouse babyface hoss like Hobbs was toiling as a nobody on the indy scene for over a decade while these joke wrestlers like Joey Ryan and Joey Janela became "stars" on the indy scene tells you all you need to know about how fucked the business has become.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

sim8 said:


> It's 2 against 1. Skateboard or not, Cage and Starks could have taken him


Gotta make the scrawny, hot pants wearing dweeb look strong.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Angelico and Evans I can't stand


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why are the bucks watching the TV like that? Wtf they gonna super kick the tv? Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I get FTR have to compete somehow...but nobody believes for a minute they are losing the titles to those guys.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> The fact that a charismatic, believable, powerhouse babyface hoss like Hobbs was toiling as a nobody on the indy scene for over a decade while these joke wrestlers like Joey Ryan and Joey Janela became "stars" on the indy scene tells you all you need to know about how fucked the business has become.


Or he couldn't self promote.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

It's crazy how they took a legit dream match of FTR vs Bucks and made me not care


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The XL 2 said:


> The fact that a charismatic, believable, powerhouse babyface hoss like Hobbs was toiling as a nobody on the indy scene for over a decade while these joke wrestlers like Joey Ryan and Joey Janela became "stars" on the indy scene tells you all you need to know about how fucked the business has become.


 Call me when they main event AEW spanning 15 years like The Charisma Vacuum Bobby Lashley in WWE.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Trophies said:


> I get FTR have to compete somehow...but nobody believes for a minute they are losing the titles to those guys.


That's the point.. You've been watching AEW, yeah? They're intentionally defending against weaker teams so they don't have to wrestle the tougher teams and potentially lose their titles.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

You know what, I wish Tony would hold a grudge against the Bucks. Not only for the kick but because Tony is a NWA guy and he's seen the Horsemen in their prime. They could play on this connection and his respect for Tully.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sim8 said:


> It's crazy how they took a legit dream match of FTR vs Bucks and made me not care


Yup. I was so pumped originally that I made a thread about it. Now I don't care.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Trophies said:


> I get FTR have to compete somehow...but nobody believes for a minute they are losing the titles to those guys.


obody believes Cody was losing to Crazyhorse. I think it's basically a set up to be able to bring in non-AEW contracted acts to wrestle to time limit draws. FTR wants to wrestle all comers, and this is a way to potentially do it on AEW programming while allowing the visiting bigger name teams to not job out given the time limit champions advantage.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Gotta make the scrawny, hot pants wearing dweeb look strong.


I'm actually a Darby fan but I just hate shit like this that make me question realism. If Cage was acting cocky and Darby smacked him with the skateboard, forcing him to retreat then I would have been happier. It's the little things


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Or he couldn't self promote.


Maybe, but it's on guys in WWE, AEW, MLW, Impact, etc to identify and develop obvious talent. To AEWs credit, they eventually did, but they lucked into it. They initially brought him in as nothing more than local enhancement talent


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Always love the figure 4 around the ring post

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Maybe, but it's on guys in WWE, AEW, MLW, Impact, etc to identify and develop obvious talent. To AEWs credit, they eventually did, but they lucked into it. They initially brought him in as nothing more than local enhancement talent


He lost to Cassidy in 15 seconds.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved Hobbs vs Cage and all the NJPW references


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He lost to Cassidy in 15 seconds.


That's my point. They lucked into him, they just brought him in as fodder.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

sim8 said:


> I'm actually a Darby fan but I just hate shit like this that make me question realism. If Cage was acting cocky and Darby smacked him with the skateboard, forcing him to retreat then I would have been happier. It's the little things


 So you´d risk to allow a guy smack you with a skateboard, possibly break your orbital bone, only so you can eventually beat him senseless 2 on 1. In the end you need surgery, which costs you thousands of dollars and then you have a criminal and civil lawsuit on your hands which again costs you thousands of dollars. So if you want realism you have to take it all the way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Those New Japan collab reports are looking really good right now.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I am so bored with this already


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Angelico is like 6'2" not 6'6". JR's having a rough day lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is fucking shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I am so bored with this already


*They put your type of match on first to pacify you through this.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

End this. Stop making FTR look weak against these horrendous jobbers.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

It's a good mAtch but it should have ended a few mins ago 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wtf was that

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> So you´d risk to allow a guy smack you with a skateboard, possibly break your orbital bone, only so you can eventually beat him senseless 2 on 1. In the end you need surgery, which costs you thousands of dollars and then you have a criminal and civil lawsuit on your hands which again costs you thousands of dollars. So if you want realism you have to take it all the way.


This is the problem with wrestling fans. They are way too extreme in their opinions. I enjoy OC and am a fan of Darby despite him being seen as a dweeb by some. But I also want some realism. Cage and Ricky have had beef with Darby since Double or Nothing. Brian Cage espeically is a cocky heel who believe 'who cant stop the path of Cage' so why would he walk away from a guy who isnt even half his size and he actively hates, especially when Cage has the numbers advantage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm not sure if that was a horrible botch, or part of the match to sell the injury.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Not every match needs to be 10 minutes plus.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jack Evans sucks.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not enjoying this. 

Let's get it over with


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Does every match have to over 10 on TV? Jesus


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I wish they would try to do less "cool" spots and work on the psychology


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

End this.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omg it's still going 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FTR know how to make motherfuckers look so good.

And props to Jack Evans on some masterful work selling that leg for “most” of the match.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Yay it's over


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

And in the end it took everything they got basically. Went 6 minutes too long 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Young F*cks strike back.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK who let the 12 year olds make a shirt?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh wow here comes the geeks.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> OK who let the 12 year olds make a shirt?


Sorry, I tried my best


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why are the best friends such forks8??? Fuck

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Bucks are awful actors and the whole beating up innocent people thing has already been done before.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Gotta give the people what they don’t want.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Fuck chuck taylor 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

I get why Best Friends are seen as dorks but god damn it, I do get a kick out of it Haha it's so bloody juvenile


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bucks and Best Friends within five minutes is too much goofy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck sake, Best Friends admitting to being backyard wrestlers on national TV and calling their opponents weenies...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Best friends are absolute trash without Orange Cassidy carrying them.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

"Weenies" 

fucking weird


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was awkward lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Best Friends 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

And now the backyard comedy wrestlers get the better of the World Champions.

This fucking company...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't get the idea of trying to make the Best Friends the faces with this material. I cannot cheer for these guys. I don't admire geeks like this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And now the backyard comedy wrestlers get the better of the World Champions.
> 
> This fucking company...


They had just wrestled a match, so yeah. Two fresh guys are always gonna get the upperhand in kayfabe land.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And now the backyard comedy wrestlers get the better of the World Champions.
> 
> This fucking company...


FTR just went through a 'gruelling' match and they definitely retaining next week. It's all good


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Your given creative freedom in this company and the best you come up with is 

"Weenies"


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> They had just wrestled a match, so yeah. Two fresh guys are always gonna get the upperhand in kayfabe land.


Yeah but if they're admitting to being backyard comedy wrestlers they shouldn't be getting the better of anyone.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Best Friends do not need to be cutting promos. The van was good comedy, but them speaking is NOT funny.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow all these big names celebrating Jericho! He must be having a cannot miss match with a huge name tonight! Oh.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Kiss the rings ernie

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Don Callis on AEW? Impact relationship confirmed?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho's boomer metalhead friends are really speaking to me


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah but if they're admitting to being backyard comedy wrestlers they shouldn't be getting the better of anyone.


They're just sarcastically playing along because that's what FTR called them?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Barretta is better than this. Wake the Hell up, bro.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wait dog collar match is next? It's meant to be the main event...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dog Collar as main is a good move tbh


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Wait dog collar match is next? It's meant to be the main event...


Pretty sure they said Jericho is main eventing at the top of the show


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah but if they're admitting to being backyard comedy wrestlers they shouldn't be getting the better of anyone.


Why do you intentionally ignore wrestling 101 logic, man? Just enjoy it for what it is instead of fucking your arse with a cactus each week.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lheurch said:


> Wow all these big names celebrating Jericho! He must be having a cannot miss match with a huge name tonight! Oh.


I kinda expect Obama in the last batch, but I´d settle for The Rock.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> I kinda expect Obama in the last batch, but I´d settle for The Rock.


Much more likely Donald Trump Jr.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Wow all these big names celebrating Jericho! He must be having a cannot miss match with a huge name tonight! Oh.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> I kinda expect Obama in the last batch, but I´d settle for The Rock.


If Rock is willing to do it for Shamrock on Impact, why not Jericho here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why is a PPV level match being given away on free TV?*


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Why is a PPV level match being given away on free TV?*


Why are you questioning getting a PPV level match for free?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Why is a PPV level match being given away on free TV?*


Lot of people will be tuning out after this match so they needed something


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why is this not the Main Event


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This should be the main event wtf

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The guy who ran out of peroxide.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Lot of people will be tuning out after this match so they needed something


*VP debate desperation?*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Tell em' Bdon!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

To everyone who thinks this should be the main event, yes, but they are trying to keep people from switching to the debate which will kill them in ratings. Luther is not the match to keep people viewing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

sim8 said:


> Why are you questioning getting a PPV level match for free?


*Because that means nothing good will be built for the PPV.*


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wait so is luthor in the main event on dynamte????????

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Wait dog collar match is next? It's meant to be the main event...


Come on man bad match Jericho not main event his 30th Anniversary Celebration would be goofy. 

Plus we don't need @bdon fatalitying Cody for stroking his ego and main eventing on Jericho's 30th Anniversary Celebration.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody's entrance is always a reminder of who is the true star of the company.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Hope that's not the Dr from the hardy guevara match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Greg Valentine? what?


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because that means nothing good will be built for the PPV.*


Then don't buy the PPV if you dont think it's worth the price. All Out 2020 was the first AEW PPV I didn't buy because it didn't entice me. 

However AEW have given PPV level matches on tv all year and had excellent PPVs so no reason why we can't have both


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

And this is why I love Cody, he goes with the extra. I dig extra


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Valentine looks thrilled to be there.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The hammer! Sweet cameo


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

kyledriver said:


> Hope that's not the Dr from the hardy guevara match
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


he's the only one they have


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Come on man bad match Jericho not main event his 30th Anniversary Celebration would be goofy.
> 
> Plus we don't need @bdon fatalitying Cody for stroking his ego and main eventing on Jericho's 30th Anniversary Celebration.


Jericho IS goofy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Valentine looks thrilled to be there.


He just found out what the real main event is.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting so this was meant to be the main event but they switched it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oracl
[QUOTE="rbl85 said:


> he's the only one they have


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

BA GAWD TONY, THE HAMMER JUST COST CODY THE TITLE! 

...is not gonna happen. he's just gonna sit there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Jericho IS goofy.


Yes, but if you're celebrating him and he's an active wrestler. Then he should main event.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tell em' Bdon!


I’m not even sure what I said last lol

And of course Cody’s fucking match has to have the doctor announced along with (no reason) to mention Greg Valentine who looks half asleep.

Cody’s a goddamn basic ass white bitch. Got to be so fucking extra, even when this match would have been enough to be awesome.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hopefully cody wins so the belt can get off this idiot


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cody's entrance is always a remote of who is the true star of the company.


lets face it, he's just a over hyped guy with a famous dad, if it wasn't for his famous daddy he'd still be in the indys covered in tattoos.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> I’m not even sure what I said last lol
> 
> And of course Cody’s fucking match has to have the doctor announced along with (no reason) to mention Greg Valentine who looks half asleep.
> 
> Cody’s a goddamn basic ass white bitch. Got to be so fucking extra, even when this match would have been enough to be awesome.


He's going to win the belt Bdon.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Child abuse.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

John Silver the first getting busted open


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

“Billy Idol” Cody was best for business.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh goddamn. Why is John Silver buster open? I hate Cody’s fucking need to go overboard.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I wonder if the geniuses at AEW know that if you bust someone open in the first 60 seconds it will mean less later in the match when the competitors actually bleed...


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Why on earth is John Silver blading for a match he isn't even in


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'll never understand wrestlers doing blade jobs during a pandemic......it's just asking for trouble


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if Greg is allowed to leave after this match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's going to win the belt Bdon.


I’ve known this since the moment he lost it.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Poor Silver lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the_hound said:


> i'll never understand wrestlers doing blade jobs during a pandemic......it's just asking for trouble


How about rubbing the other guys blood on your face?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey camera man, stop being an ass, show me Anna


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Here comes Brandi.

Soon.jpg


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Here comes Super Brandi.


FTFY.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Extra! Extra!

rHHHodes all about it!!

Cody has to smoke and mirrors everything, and you fucks fall for it!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Extra! Extra!
> 
> rHHHodes all about it!!
> 
> Cody has to smoke and mirrors everything, and you fucks fall for it!


Bow down to the master, bruh!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

God damn that's a lot of blood


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Guess a dog collar match means there are no rules at all. Oh wait, that is every match already.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

See Cody is now bleeding but who gives a fuck? Already seen someone bleed so it isn't dramatic anymore.

Amateur Elite Wrestling.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

the_hound said:


> i'll never understand wrestlers doing blade jobs during a pandemic......it's just asking for trouble


Covid ain't a blood disease.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Crimson Mask (TM).


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd have the doctor checking on Cody as well. Seems like that'd be the kayfabe reason for him being there...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who looked more bored at ring side? Valentine or Tyson?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This match is actually really good


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Who looked more bored at ring side? Valentine or Tyson?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Of course they have a major sport during the break.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A fucking table piledriver during a commercial break


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ugh. This match was going so well logically, the John Silver busted open spot notwithstanding, but then Cody has to do a God awful cutter off the apron that looked fake as hell.

Cody matches would be so much better if he stuck to brawling, slams, and suplexes. Basically just wrestle his 80s style and quit trying to be pop Meltzer. He isn’t athletic enough to do those things.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Absolute amateur hour how do you do that spot during a commercial break


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Table spot during PIP...ok


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They did the table spot during the break? How does their production team suck this much?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am convinced no one there has formatted a TV show before.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm enjoying this match personally. Best match I've seen Brodie in period


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Cody and Brodie both know better than to do a spot during a break. Then again, production probs didn't tell the ref, so who knows.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

You all know mr. ego Rhhhodes will win


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'm enjoying this match personally. Best match I've seen Brodie in period


I've seen better from Brodie, but it's a good match, yeah.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

What is Arn doing on the ramp?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

these Picture-in-picture commercials are killing the immersion for me
i prefer the old style of commercials breaks


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> You all know mr. ego Rhhhodes will win


"Mr Ego" who dropped the title in a squash match and who lost his one world title match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Spinebuster...VINTAGE!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No one wants to see Arn in the background. Put Anna back out there.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> No one wants to see Arn in the background. Put Anna back out there.


Arnna Jay


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DOUBLE A SPINE BUSTER IN 2020!!!! My granny would be so hype to see that.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No-sold land.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Good stuff but don't overextend your welcome.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> I've seen better from Brodie, but it's a good match, yeah.


Only singles match I can compare is him vs Orton. But for a non-fan I'm into it. So that's good


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> Arnna Jay


Arn does have a fat ass I guess


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Anyone who can’t see and admit to Cody’s ego is fucking blind or a liar.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Anyone who can’t see and admit to Cody’s ego is fucking blind or a liar.


It's also literally his gimmick lol



RapShepard said:


> Only singles match I can compare is him vs Orton. But for a non-fan I'm into it. So that's good


Also a good match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Anyone who can’t see and admit to Cody’s ego is fucking blind or a liar.


Definitely has an ego, but aye I dig it [emoji2373][emoji23]


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can see why they don't do these dog collar matches often. They just kinda limit what you can do in a match. This match is good but a regular match would probably be better?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what an over booked mess but then again its a cody rhodes match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I was waiting for the chain around the face spot. Love it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon will be happy


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh....okay


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This match has gone on too long and they haven't even done the overbooking shit yet where we will no doubt see Brandi, Anna, Dark Order etc


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

NJPW out here getting everyone worked up


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I can see why they don't do these dog collar matches often. They just kinda limit what you can do in a match. This match is good but a regular match would probably be better?


I'm just glad they made it out safe, wrestling is already dangerous. Tripping factor seems like it'd be high


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bye bye, Brodie.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m so fucking tired of this prick.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you. I agree but at least he's better than Bridie


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I called it...Mr ego. Rhhhodes wins, lame


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hahaha no overbooking needed for a Super Cody win.

TELL EMMMM BDONNNNNN


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Ehh, good match. Hopefully Brodie isn't tossed to the side.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


>


*Let me be the first to say you were right about Brodie being booked like a geek. 80% of Twitter had him winning this match on the official AEW poll. This is inexcusable and embarrassing.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

the_hound said:


> lets face it, he's just a over hyped guy with a famous dad, if it wasn't for his famous daddy he'd still be in the indys covered in tattoos.


There's a lot of wrestlers with famous dads but Cody actually went out post WWE and made a name for himself and built a brand that brought him to where he is today. I dont get why people constantly discredit his hard work.

Big match Cody does it again!


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

average match
wrong winner


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Build up Brodie, just to kill him. He learned very well from HHH and Cena


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

“He put Brodie over and was off TV for 3 weeks!!!”

And here comes his goddamn whiny voice, crying like the little bitch boy he is.

Fuck off, rHHHodes.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This is one reason why AEW will never grow their audience when you have Rhhhodes shoving himself in the spotlight pretending to be a main eventer


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm convinced Cody reads this forum and books himself to spite bdon.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Dunno why you would put the title back on Cody.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> There's a lot of wrestlers with famous dads but Cody actually went out post WWE and made a name for himself and built a brand that brought him to where he is today. I dont get why people constantly discredit his hard work.
> 
> Big match Cody does it again!


How dare Cody forge a good career for himself, build up his value and win mid-card titles!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> “He put Brodie over and was off TV for 3 weeks!!!”
> 
> And here comes his goddamn whiny voice, crying like the little bitch boy he is.
> 
> Fuck off, rHHHodes.


TELL EM BDON! FUCK THAT POLITICIAN!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh Jesus Christ.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I waiting for MJF but instead here comes this fruit

Never change AEW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Codymania is running wild, brother!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is hilarious.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Jesus, I can't handle this dramatic Cody crap tonight. The guy is insufferable. Every week he books himself like the biggest star in the company at the expense of everyone around him.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fuck right off Cassidy.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Cody Rhhhodes sucks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orange Cassidy's reign of TNT champ begins next week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Brodie sacrificed for OC? This place is about to go up in flames.*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Orange lost to Brodie though.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm so fucking sick of this dude booking himself to beat every god damn person put in front of him.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh no, not this ratings killer geek


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Well Cody just wrecked it for me with once again his typical crying promos. What was the point of him coming back as so-called a new person a darker person just to be the same cry baby

He's an absolute disgrace to such a good ring name the nightmare. Because he is so far from a nightmare but more of a Toys R Us cry baby. Learn to play your character buddy


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am at a loss for words, and I expected something dumb.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Just walk out and stand on the ramp and you get a title shot...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ooops. Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ahahahahaha Orange Cassidy oh my lawd. Whoever has ever got on my ass for criticising AEW please never do so again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OC v Cody will be a fun match up.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Got dayum Brandi is a snack.

Oh, and good physical match with a good promo from Cody after too.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

I wont lie, Cody vs OC could be a fun match but why would a guy who lost to Brodie in a title match just a few weeks ago get another title shot.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

My ignore list fully triggered I assume.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This is making me wanna stop watching. I’m so sick of Rhhhodes. I’m so sick of geeks like OC, Stunt, Nyla and Kiss


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I know who won't watch Dynamite next week, me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Oh my god. Hahahahahahahaa.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> There's a lot of wrestlers with famous dads but Cody actually went out post WWE and made a name for himself and built a brand that brought him to where he is today. I dont get why people constantly discredit his hard work.
> 
> Big match Cody does it again!


Because unfortunately some feel like having doors opened for you means that you don't work hard to earn what you get after that door was opened. Plus it doesn't help that he can't outshine his father because, he's Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> I am at a loss for words, and I expected something dumb.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sim8 said:


> I wont lie, Cody vs OC could be a fun match but why would a guy who lost to Brodie in a title match just a few weeks ago get another title shot.


Because...They. Don't. Know. What. They're. Doing.

I've been saying it for months. Nobody backstage in power has any idea on how to write a national televised wrestling show.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This company can’t help themselves but take backward steps.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hilarious watching people cry about Cody as if he's gone on a three year world title reign of terror like Triple H.

He's just won back the mid-card title after losing it in a squash. Get a fucking grip.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> I'm convinced Cody reads this forum and books himself to spite bdon.


I’m legit disgusted that they actually had him go over.

And of course Cody probably lets OC have the title next week as a way to say that he is selfless. In the same way Jericho was selfless...they both know their tv time won’t be hurt by taking an L to the comedy geek when they will move to the next week to eat up more TV time like the loss never happened.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m not gonna watch that talent show bullshit


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I'm just glad they made it out safe, wrestling is already dangerous. Tripping factor seems like it'd be high


Brodie tripped on it once. Luckily, it wasn't a dangerous spot. Still a really good match.

Weird to have OC challenge for TNT twice


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Brodie sacrificed for OC? This place is about to go up in flames.*


Aye Cody killing OC isn't out the question. Maybe him even cheating to beat him and swerve that promo.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"long term booking." Hahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Brodie tripped on it once. Luckily, it wasn't a dangerous spot. Still a really good match.
> 
> Weird to have OC challenge for TNT twice


Pretty big name in the company to add hype to the anniversary show, so it makes sense to me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Colt Cabana and Wardlow in a World Heavyweight Title contenders tournament.

This show gets worse and worse.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Hilarious watching people cry about Cody as if he's gone on a three year world title reign of terror like Triple H.
> 
> He's just won back the mid-card title after losing it in a squash. Get a fucking grip.


you said it "he lost it in a squash match" but now all of a sudden he can got 30 mins with a guy who squashed him..............right


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

For some reason this irritating Kenny is really clicking with me


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Average obese family in the crowd


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

the_hound said:


> you said it "he lost it in a squash match" but now all of a sudden he can got 30 mins with a guy who squashed him..............right


Yeah, because once someone's beaten you in a squash you should never, ever be able to battle your way to a victory over them ever again. That person should become completely invincible and unbeatable.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Big Swole now is on. Gets worse and worse.

Fuck AEW Heels as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Serena Deeb one of the best contenders in the world but gets no entrance.

Fuck this company.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Serena Deeb one of the best contenders in the world but gets no entrance.
> 
> Fuck this company.


They also said Swole is all charisma.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Tony Khan:"hey guys we'll have a hard fought battle between Cody and Brodie Lee with a great Cody title win and a promo"

Great. Then what do we do? We could set up something special after this. How about a challenger showing up.

TK:"I have the perfect guy for it! Orange Cassidy! That guy is awesome. He's a God basically".

That guy has as much of an hard on for OC that Vince had for Cena. It's unbelievable.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> Well Cody just wrecked it for me with once again his typical crying promos. What was the point of him coming back *as so-called a new person a darker person* just to be the same cry baby
> 
> He's an absolute disgrace to such a good ring name the nightmare. Because he is so far from a nightmare but more of a Toys R Us cry baby. Learn to play your character buddy


It's you who thought that but Cody never said or act like a darker person.

Dark hair does not equal heel XD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, because once someone's beaten you in a squash you should never, ever be able to battle your way to a victory over them ever again.


I fuck with Cody, but call a spade a spade. He likely took off to film his show so he made Brodie look good so he could come back and kill him. Nothing wrong with it, but it is what it is.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Serena Deeb one of the best contenders in the world but gets no entrance.
> 
> Fuck this company.


I'm sure you'll tell me you've "explained this over and over again", but why the fuck do you watch? There are things about AEW that piss me off, but fuck me, literally 99% of what you post about the company is incessant, non-stop, pissing and moaning. 

Why do you watch a product that you seemingly utterly despise for the most part? Bizarre.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Serena Deeb better win
Big Swole is Fucking cringe


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> They also said Swole is all charisma.


yes a shouty black woman..........thats charisma all right


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good to see Serena break free from the cult.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Serena is a lot better than Swole. Wouldn't mind her getting the W here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Swole is an OK wrestler. A lot of the women wrestlers in AEW are passable at best. Aside from Rosa, Shida, Ford, and Baker they don't have much women with star potential.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> It's you who thought that but Cody never said or act like a darker person.
> 
> Dark hair does not equal heel XD



I just assumed he would one day be capable of charcters but hes not. He just plays his dorky self over and over crying with no charcter.

Dustin was always capable of depth compared to cody. Odd thing is he loves characters in movies. 

Either way i dont care, just surprised but I shouldn't be


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm sure you'll tell me you've "explained this over and over again", but why the fuck do you watch? There are things about AEW that piss me off, but fuck me, literally 99% of what you post about the company is incessant, non-stop, pissing and moaning.
> 
> Why do you watch a product that you seemingly utterly despise for the most part? Bizarre.


He's a very, very strange individual. Not quite as bad as Wood, but not that much better either.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I fuck with Cody, but call a spade a spade. He likely took off to film his show so he made Brodie look good so he could come back and kill him. Nothing wrong with it, but it is what it is.


It's not really relevant why he took the time off. He dropped the title and made Brodie look strong, then came back and wrestled the title away in a long gimmick match. What the huge problem is with that I have no idea.

As I said, people acting like he's burying everyone is just fucking laughable. He's just won the mid-card title in the middle of the show for fuck sake.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I imagine the VP debate is much less a train wreck than this show has been somehow.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Deeb should not only be here to put over the others, she's more talented than 99.99% of the roster.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Though I gotta admit Swole throws a great headbutt


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> He's a very, very strange individual. Not quite as bad as Wood, but not that much better either.


It's just day after day, week after week of "I fucking hate this company! They have no idea what they're doing! This is so shit!" over and over and over again.

If you despise watching something, stop watching it, and definitely stop fucking posting about it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm sure you'll tell me you've "explained this over and over again", but why the fuck do you watch? There are things about AEW that piss me off, but fuck me, literally 99% of what you post about the company is incessant, non-stop, pissing and moaning.
> 
> Why do you watch a product that you seemingly utterly despise for the most part? Bizarre.


Because they are paid by WWE to destroy AEW´s momentum. Same shit happened with TNA. Eventually it wears on people and the threads start to slow down.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So does Shida not have a match next week?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> It's not really relevant why he took the time off. He dropped the title and made Brodie look strong, then came back and wrestled the title away in a long gimmick match. What the huge problem is with that I have no idea.
> 
> As I said, people acting like he's burying everyone is just fucking laughable. He's just won the mid-card title in the middle of the show for fuck sake.


If that title got treated like a midcard title, then that would be one thing. He doesn’t allow it to be treated like a midcard title. He goes out of his way to try and elevate it to the same level as the World Heavyweight Championship. If both titles are on equal playing fields, then neither has that “extra” level of prestige.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> It's just day after day, week after week of "I fucking hate this company! They have no idea what they're doing! This is so shit!" over and over and over again.
> 
> If you despise watching something, stop watching it, and definitely stop fucking posting about it.


Guess you missed last week when he loved the first hour. When they do beyond stupid and goofy stuff, you call them on it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Geeee said:


> Though I gotta admit Swole throws a great headbutt


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Yet they keep watching, this forum has a lot of mental illness


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

Big Swole is neither big nor swole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Great goddamn vignette by Moxley. I loved that one.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> If that title got treated like a midcard title, then that would be one thing. He doesn’t allow it to be treated like a midcard title. He goes out of his way to try and elevate it to the same level as the World Heavyweight Championship. If both titles are on equal playing fields, then neither has that “extra” level of prestige.


In what world is it being treated equal to the world title?

Now people are complaining about trying to build a championship's importance. Fuck me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Moxley did a hell of a job hyping up his match with Lance Archer. I love the continuation from New Japan. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I feel that New Japan/AEW partnership seems like a sure direction with this episode!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Deeb might be the best woman in AEW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chaos Project.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heeey Chavo


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Guess you missed last week when he loved the first hour. When they do beyond stupid and goofy stuff, you call them on it.


I guess you missed the bit where I said "99% of the time".

That's probably about right. About 99% of "God I hate AEW! Everything sucks!" and 1% "I enjoyed that first hour".


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

This Cody run is worse than any burial run that Triple H ever went on. At least Triple H buried a bunch of mediocre talent who were already known commodities and not up and comers. Cody is booking himself like the biggest star in all of wrestling and beating guys who are trying to help round out the top of the AEW card. Problem is Cody isn't half the star that Triple H was. Cody is very good, but not a star


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I will comment on the guy who asked me why I watch after the show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Serpentico is the most indyrific gimmick in AEW by far.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ULTIMO! All these names! Jericho must be wrestling the top one tonight! Oh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why the hell is Chavo in Australia 😂*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steel Panther always cracks me up


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I just marked the fuck out when Ultimo Dragon was displayed on my TV while on the TNT channel.

Goddamn that was great.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Did Chavo say he was in lockdown in AUSTRALIA?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I will comment on the guy who asked me why I watch after the show.


I presume the answer is simply because you enjoy the element of complaining and kicking off about how much you hate it all. Masochistic tendencies.

That's the only logical answer I can envision, considering your day to day posts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> It's not really relevant why he took the time off. He dropped the title and made Brodie look strong, then came back and wrestled the title away in a long gimmick match. What the huge problem is with that I have no idea.
> 
> As I said, people acting like he's burying everyone is just fucking laughable. He's just won the mid-card title in the middle of the show for fuck sake.


People's complaints make sense when you consider everything they say together. 

We know he's an EVP

He does most of the press. Which by nature makes him the business face of the company. 

Massive entrance that is bigger than what anybody else gets in comparison, thats not even getting into his PPV entrances. 

Gets more TV time than the actual world champion which mean his stories are getting most of the focus. I mean the Mox feud that got the most TV build was for the PPV Cody didn't work. 

I enjoy the grandiose nature of what he does. But it's clear he uses his power to push himself hard like he thought he should have been. Him doing stuff like banning himself from the world title and being the midcard champion (1st one) are just to have outs to say "see I'm not all ego"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I just marked the fuck out when Ultimo Dragon was displayed on my TV while on the TNT channel.
> 
> Goddamn that was great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Holy shit ahat a match between Cody and brody lee. 

Really thought brodie would retain. 

That definitely should have been the main event

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> So does Shida not have a match next week?


*To be honest, I'm okay with them building up the other girls, because this is long overdue. Shida is already established in the ring. They just need to develop her character with segments and storylines now.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

For those curious, Chavo is apparently doing a movie here in Australia. Pretty cool.



Boldgerg said:


> I presume the answer is simply because you enjoy the element of complaining and kicking off about how much you hate it. Masochistic tendencies.
> 
> That's the only logical answer I can envision, considering your posting.


I'll give you a proper response bro just wait.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Innercircle has to turn on Jericho here....

right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

P Thriller said:


> This Cody run is worse than any burial run that Triple H ever went on. At least Triple H buried a bunch of mediocre talent who were already known commodities and not up and comers. Cody is booking himself like the biggest star in all of wrestling and beating guys who are trying to help round out the top of the AEW card. Problem is Cody isn't half the star that Triple H was. Cody is very good, but not a star



Cody has to told coherent and deep stories within his entire run in AEW. He obviously knew when the lay down for his opponents to make them look good (Jericho, MJF, Lee). He's made people look good and never went out his way to bury people in the ring or in promos unlike HHH. The Cody hate on this board is beyond delusional.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LMAO @ the white lady with no rhythm 😂*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> In what world is it being treated equal to the world title?
> 
> Now people are complaining about trying to build a championship's importance. Fuck me.


There's building up a title and then consistently giving it more time on TV than the world champion.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> People's complaints make sense when you consider everything they say together.
> 
> We know he's an EVP
> 
> ...


Or that's all just a very cynical, modern day wrestling fan take on things?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Serpentico looks like a fast food worker.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

La Parka said:


> Innercircle has to turn on Jericho here....
> 
> right?


That would be an unexpected swerve if MJF took over the group.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Or that's all just a very cynical, modern day wrestling fan take on things?


Nah it just is what it is. Again I enjoy HHH and Cody, but folk aren't off when they say he has an ego. But it's deserved he's one of the most over so he should do big shit.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

remember when the snowflakes said Dr. Luther is not even on dynamite

WELL, he's now Main Eventing Dynamite

time for the snowflakes favorite freak show acts


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Serpentico looks like a fast food mascot.


Fixed.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> I presume the answer is simply because you enjoy the element of complaining and kicking off about how much you hate it all. Masochistic tendencies.
> 
> That's the only logical answer I can envision, considering your day to day posts.


I'm pretty sure I know who you are addressing since this individual is on my block list and thankfully can't see his posts, he's unbearable, and you're right about the reason he keeps watching

This man has serious mental health issues, he'll write you an essay answer trust me


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *To be honest, I'm okay with them building up the other girls, because this is long overdue. Shida is already established in the ring. They just need to develop her character with segments and storylines now.*


From what i heard or read in different interviews it seems that the women are not getting a lot of TV times for 2 reasons :
1) Time management
2) The women aside of Baker are really not giving a lot of ideas to Khan, Omega


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Serpentico looks like shit. Small as fuck


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Fixed.


A fair point.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Digging cocky ass kenny

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

There is Jericho's 30th year match. Against a 51 year old guy no one knows and a Jack in the Box looking guy not even listed on AEW's own website.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why are these jobbers getting so much TV time vs Jericho / Hager


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho making sure to take extra time to get ready to jump backwards over those ropes for a closeline.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> That would be an unexpected swerve if MJF took over the group.


Why would they follow MJF though. It's not like MJF is a champion and paying for them would be kind of lame


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad all those guys were there waiting to catch him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> From what i heard or read in different interviews it seems that the women are not getting a lot of TV times for 2 reasons :
> 1) Time management
> 2) The women aside of Baker are really not giving a lot of ideas to Khan, Omega


*That would explain why Baker was the most entertaining woman on AEW television in spite of being in a wheelchair.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cody has to told coherent and deep stories within his entire run in AEW. He obviously knew when the lay down for his opponents to make them look good (Jericho, MJF, Lee). He's made people look good and never went out his way to bury people in the ring or in promos unlike HHH. The Cody hate on this board is beyond delusional.


He put them over and immediately had his story that was bigger than damn near anything. His stories have been bigger than Moxley’s by far, other than when Moxley was involved with Jericho, which tells us all we need to know about who has the pull in the 


RapShepard said:


> There's building up a title and then consistently giving it more time on TV than the world champion.


Thank you! No one wants to fucking admit it, but he has done everything he could to devalue Moxley’s championship.

Does it not make fucking sense that Moxley mentioned Cody after winning the world title at Revolution? No build to that, no follow up to it. That was Moxley shooting, showing he found it to be BS that Cody was about to try and steal the show without the balls to put the fans to task in choosing he vs Moxley.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This match is a perfect example as to why AEW will never grow if it doesn't change. 

Imagine seeing Jericho's anniversary on twitter and checking out AEW for the first time only to see Jericho face off against Marlon Brando from apocalypse now and flyboy


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Hard to find a positive comment on that tweet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314016747939401728


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> From what i heard or read in different interviews it seems that the women are not getting a lot of TV times for 2 reasons :
> 1) Time management
> *2) The women aside of Baker are really not giving a lot of ideas to Khan, Omega*


Hopefully that's not true, because booker's not booking because they aren't getting suggestions is wild lol


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

This is awful


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Luthor is sloppy as fuck and he's been wrestling for how long? Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally Over lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WTF is Luther doing?

Can’t even go over a rope or stand on the apron properly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Luthor is sloppy as fuck and he's been wrestling for how long? Lol


More than the years of Guevara lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Luthor is sloppy as fuck and he's been wrestling for how long? Lol


Luther is what Joey Janella will be in 30 years


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Luther out here moving like Andre the Giant in 1990


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Do we get a Celebration? A swerve? Or what....>???


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He should spend the next four minutes apologizing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF!!!!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> So Do we get a Celebration? A swerve? Or what....>???


MJF coming out and these guys beating the shit out of Jericho is my guess


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Why would they follow MJF though. It's not like MJF is a champion and paying for them would be kind of lame


If the IC turned on Jericho, they would need to add MJF somehow.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

can you get Secondhand Embarrassment from watching TV ?
because i have a feeling i just did


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Can we just... not have Luther in matches anymore... heavy combination of FMW catching up to him and age catching up to him...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How can we tell who the actual clown is given what we have seen so far?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jericho just made MJF's list


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Amazing promo from archer putting over lance like crazy 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SRS Jericho


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Honestly not even looking forward to the anniversary show based on that.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

oh they're really ending it like that.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I had to turn the show off. I was bored


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Celebrating 30 years of Jericho by fighting Luther!!! Woooo!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The credits! lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

These cameos are pretty awesome actually 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SNL parody


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, time to turn on the VP debate to wipe the bad taste out of my mouth. Imagine that being true.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> l
> 
> Thank you! No one wants to fucking admit it, but he has done everything he could to devalue Moxley’s championship.
> 
> Does it not make fucking sense that Moxley mentioned Cody after winning the world title at Revolution? No build to that, no follow up to it. That was Moxley shooting, showing he found it to be BS that Cody was about to try and steal the show without the balls to put the fans to task in choosing he vs Moxley.


Yeah like you have to blatantly turn a blind eye to it as it's clear as day. I think people like Cody so they won't just say what it is.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I think this is close to the biggest piece of shit I've ever seen from AEW...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> If the IC turned on Jericho, they would need to add MJF somehow.


I think when they end they should just disband. Unfortunately the other members never did anything big to warrant it sticking around.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Horrible on all levels. This was Phantom Menace Star Wars bad.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Hard to find a positive comment on that tweet
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314016747939401728


But I’m just a hater, right? I’m out of touch with wrestling or modern shit.

Fuck out of here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought I'd never see a bad MJF segment but that was kinda shit. Other than that I'm lookijg forward to their eventual feud. It should make for some great promos between them.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Where is Dark Order going from there?


----------



## EyeFoxUp (Apr 9, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Why is a PPV level match being given away on free TV?*


This is was my first thought. WCW did this often and it cost them big $$$. The ratings for this match should be through the roof since they are gave it away for free. Hope the ROI is worth it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> But I’m just a hater, right? I’m out of touch with wrestling or modern shit.
> 
> Fuck out of here.


Maybe it's just that a huge portion of modern day wrestling fans are all bratty, irritating, whiney, over analysing, wannabe smark dick heads?

Just a thought.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I didn't like tonight's Dynamite from what I saw, it was mostly background noise as I was watching the Vice Presidential Debate instead

It's a waste of energy to complain about the show, everyone here needs to realize that pro wrestling will never be what it once was unfortunately

MMA and specifically UFC is what pro wrestling was 20 years ago, in many ways MMA killed what made pro wrestling great

I watch, it is what it is, and if it gets really bad I turn it off, it's still better than WWE, which isn't saying much


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Shleppy said:


> I watch, it is what it is, and if it gets really bad I turn it off, it's still better than WWE, which isn't saying much


Zayn vs Hardy alone was better than anything that happened on this program.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> Where is Dark Order going from there?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow luthor is truly terrible

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Where is Dark Order going from there?


My guess:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I'm done with AEW for awhile. Cody and Jericho are way too self-indulgent with their booking.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think I'm done with AEW for awhile. Cody and Jericho are way too self-indulgent with their booking.


Hahaha what? Jericho is self-indulgent with his near constant singles losses and putting people over?

The state of these forums.


----------



## EyeFoxUp (Apr 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I fuck with Cody, but call a spade a spade. He likely took off to film his show so he made Brodie look good so he could come back and kill him. Nothing wrong with it, but it is what it is.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Main event was trashhhhhhh. Luthors lucky to have Jericho as a friend.

They Should have switched it with the dog collar match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy shit, that episode was garbage.

Episode started well enough with Cage vs Hobbs, a solid hoss fight but over a title with very little meaning, it was hard to care.

FTR had their worst match since joining AEW. I’ve disliked Jack Evans ever since I saw him produce one of the worst matches I’ve ever seen at a PWG Bola event, the guy sucks. To make matters worse, Best Friends cut a cringeworthy promo after the match.

Cody vs Brodie Lee, a rematch was always going to happen, for it to be a dog collar match though just felt unnecessary, a case of going big just for the sake of going big. Cody winning back the title unsurprisingly has received a lot of negative reaction, his ego is ridiculous, the only good thing to come from this would be a character change. To make matters worse, we get Cody vs Orange Cassidy next week 

Didn’t care about the Women.

Then we come to an horrific main event, the worst I’ve seen from AEW. Luther is fucking useless and has no business being in this company, let alone in a main event match on tv. Then we got a celebration, a possible swerve in the making but we got absolutely nothing.

The only good thing to come from this ep were the Archer and Moxley promos.

I haven’t been this negative about AEW in a good while, but tonight’s show for the majority completely shit the bed - 2/10.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think I'm done with AEW for awhile. Cody and Jericho are way too self-indulgent with their booking.


I’m glad others are seeing what I was saying 11 months ago. What @The Wood was saying by February. What others slowly have been saying.

This show is like a goddamn contest between Jericho and Cody to see who can write more pages of their autobiography in one year. Sure, they don’t have to win all the matches, look dominant, or even hold the title at times, but their goddamn story is and will remain front and center over the World Title, the tag titles, the best story in all of wrestling for most of
2020 (Kenny and Hangman), and anything else that goes on. 

All Jericho and All Cody. All the time, but at least Jericho is an actual fucking mega star.



Boldgerg said:


> Hahaha what? Jericho is self-indulgent with his near constant singles losses and putting people over?
> 
> The state of these forums.


You don’t get it, kid. It’s cool. You will one day.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody Rhodes vs Orange Cassidy for the TNT title next week sounds like a fucking banger of a championship match!

Hopefully, it main-events next week (or at least opens the 2nd hour) :bjpenn


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Skipped the show tonight for the ball game; I'm pleased with my judgement.

Main event was a mess? Luther is still terrible? What a shock.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> I’m glad others are seeing what I was saying 11 months ago. What @The Wood was saying by February. What others slowly have been saying.
> 
> This show is like a goddamn contest between Jericho and Cody to see who can write more pages of their autobiography in one year. Sure, they don’t have to win all the matches, look dominant, or even hold the title at times, but their goddamn story is and will remain front and center over the World Title, the tag titles, the best story in all of wrestling for most of
> 2020 (Kenny and Hangman), and anything else that goes on.
> ...


Whatever you say, little guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Maybe it's just that a huge portion of modern day wrestling fans are all bratty, irritating, whiney, over analysing, wannabe smark dick heads?
> 
> Just a thought.


This is you 2 hours ago



Boldgerg said:


> End this. Stop making FTR look weak against these horrendous jobbers.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Skipped the show tonight for the ball game; I'm pleased with my judgement.
> 
> Main event was a mess? Luther is still terrible? What a shock.


On a bright note, Kenny did a good, prickish, cocky promo talking about winning tournaments all over the world in his first try and this won’t be any different. When Page was mentioned to be in the tourney, he seemed a bit flustered, so that story continues to remain unpredictable.

On a bad note, Brodie’s 3 minute squash on a Saturday that was never expected to be seen “Live” by too many people is all for naught as Cody had to get his championship back now that he’s done filming his television show.

Seriously. Fuck that prick.


----------



## secondcitysandwicheater (Oct 8, 2020)

I've really tried with AEW. For every good match there are 10 that shit the bed. The booking is insane. I'm getting the bad WCW vibes off the program now. Agree with the opinions already listed here about Jericho and Cody self indulgent booking. And Cassidy, the gimmick was played out after the Jericho matches.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> This is you 2 hours ago


So?

I literally said a few pages ago that there are things about AEW that I dislike. I don't expect that anyone should love every element of things and I certainly don't myself, but there's a difference between that and incessantly whining day in, day out about how much you "hate AEW" and how shit you find all of it to be over and over and over again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> So? I literally said a few pages ago that there are elements and things about AEW that I dislike at times, I don't expect that anyone should love every element of things, but there's a difference between that and incessantly whining day in, day out about how much you "hate AEW" and how shit you find it all to be.


When they do good stuff like the first hour last week we praise it. When they do dumb stuff like have neon guys look competitive against FTR or have a joke like Trashidy going for titles, we call it out for the garbage it is. How hard is this? We hate to see them doing this to themselves.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

That segment with MJF was a bit cringe. Like a poor man's callback to The Rock gifting Farooq a portrait of himself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> So?
> 
> I literally said a few pages ago that there are things about AEW that I dislike, I don't expect that anyone should love every element of things and I certainly don't myself, but there's a difference between that and incessantly whining day in, day out about how much you "hate AEW" and how shit you find all of it to be.


Agree there constantly watching something that mostly annoys you seems like a waste of time for say @Chip Chipperson, though he will point out what he likes. But you gave @bdon a hard time for speaking on his few dislikes lol.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Overall, I was disappointed in the show today. It started out great with the Cage-Hobbs match, and the dog collar match was awesome. Bringing in Greg Valentine was a nice touch. I also liked the video tributes from guys like Lance Storm, DDP, Ultimo Dragon, Tanahashi, etc.

But the Jericho match and post-match celebration fell flat. I really thought there was going to be some major turn.

Also, I wish there was more time left so that they could show more of the celebration in the ring. Maybe there will be some exclusive content on YouTube or Twitter?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> When they do good stuff like the first hour last week we praise it. When they do dumb stuff like have neon guys look competitive against FTR or have a joke like Trashidy going for titles, we call it out for the garbage it is. How hard is this? We hate to see them doing this to themselves.


I'm not sure who "we" actually refers to but putting a blanket across multiple members of this forum doesn't work. Maybe you behave like that, I don't really know, what I do know is that I see some people spending every day - and certainly every Wednesday - posting the same "I hate this company so much" type posts non-stop to the point where that sort of thing makes up 95%+ of their input on the forums.

As I said above, there are certain elements of AEW I actively dislike myself and certain wrestlers on the show that I cannot stand and I'll be vocal about that myself, but some people seem to just despise the entire product from top to bottom, so instead of torturing themselves watching it, turn it off and, most importantly, shut the fuck up posting about how much you hate it all over and over again. No one gives a shit any more when it's all you post.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Agree there constantly watching something that mostly annoys you seems like a waste of time for say @Chip Chipperson, though he will point out what he likes. But you gave @bdon a hard time for speaking on his few dislikes lol.


No I didn't? I spoke about modern day wrestling fans in general terms.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm not sure who "we" actually refers to but putting a blanket across multiple members of this forum doesn't work. Maybe you behave like that, I don't really know, what I do know is that I see some people spending every day - and certainly every Wednesday - posting the same "I hate this company so much" type posts non-stop to the point where that sort of thing makes up 95%+ of their input on the forums.
> 
> As I said above, there are certain elements of AEW I actively dislike myself and certain wrestlers on the show that I cannot stand and I'll be vocal about that myself, but some people seem to just despise the entire product from top to bottom, so instead of torturing themselves watching it, turn it off and, most importantly, shut the fuck up posting about how much you hate it all over and over again. No one gives a shit any more when it's all you post.


You do it all the time on here with the acts you do not like. It is actually pretty funny for me to hear you complain people are complaining. You complain about Darby, the neon guys, and most of the same tiny guys many of us do. I simply want less of the stupid on the show. So does @Chip Chipperson. Are you more angry when something you like does something dumb, or something you just do not really care about? Pretty easy to understand, no?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> No I didn't? I spoke about modern day wrestling fans in general terms.


The quote you posted was about fans in general. I'm referring to the conversations you're having with them seperately


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Y'know I think that Serpentico is kind of cool. He definitely worked hard on having a neat looking mask. Sucks he is saddled with Luther


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm sure you'll tell me you've "explained this over and over again", but why the fuck do you watch? There are things about AEW that piss me off, but fuck me, literally 99% of what you post about the company is incessant, non-stop, pissing and moaning.
> 
> Why do you watch a product that you seemingly utterly despise for the most part? Bizarre.


Okay, I will respond to this now.

It's a few things but most of all I'm just passionate about the professional wrestling industry perhaps more than most on this forum, I performed on my first show at 16 years old as a shy kid and wrestling has given me so much in my life. Confidence came from wrestling, most people I know in my life I know from pro wrestling, I met my girlfriend of nearly 5 years from someone I met working on a wrestling show, first girls who really showed sexual interest in me were wrestling fans or friends/staff in wrestling and after losing my job due to COVID someone from within wrestling hooked me up with a job to help me so it's very very hard for me just to ignore injustices that occur in the professional wrestling industry because it has given me so much.

Why do I watch? As you guessed, I've explained maybe 5-6 times before. AEW has major influence in professional wrestling industry as the number 3 company in the world and has hired a whole heap of people that I really enjoy watching. Jericho when he's good is one of the best ever, Hangman Page is someone I enjoy, MJF I really like etc etc.

However, I think I watch wrestling differently as well. My girlfriend watches movies with me and jokes when I get irritated by continuity errors, camera mistakes, story holes etc. I watch movies like this because I worked in the film industry for 3-4 years independently and watch more from a professional perspective then as a fan.

Wrestling is the same for me, I watch AEW to critique it but occasionally they do something awesome that makes me suspend my disbelief but when they do stupid shit like Luther Vs Jericho it drags me out of suspending my disbelief and due to the passion it's very hard not to get upset by it.

I post to try and educate also, a lot of people here try to pretend that I have no clue what I'm talking about but I've literally listened to thousands of hours of wrestling content, analysed it, researched things if I don't know what they are and learned. I then have got into the cars with guys and driven 4, 5, 6 hours on the road where it's nothing but talking about the inner workings of wrestling for the entire trip. My coming up through the wrestling industry wasn't like the territory days and I don't want to paint it like that but there was a point where we'd be doing 5-6 shows a month all over the state for one promotion alone and then we'd take bookings elsewhere as well. I was sometimes doing 10 shows a month as a referee (I don't wrestle)

So TLR? A mixture of passion, wanting to critique and wanting to educate others.



Shleppy said:


> I'm pretty sure I know who you are addressing since this individual is on my block list and thankfully can't see his posts, he's unbearable, and you're right about the reason he keeps watching
> 
> This man has serious mental health issues, he'll write you an essay answer trust me


It's an insult to try and diagnose mental health issues via writing on a forum.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, I will respond to this now.
> 
> It's a few things but most of all I'm just passionate about the professional wrestling industry perhaps more than most on this forum, I performed on my first show at 16 years old as a shy kid and wrestling has given me so much in my life. Confidence came from wrestling, most people I know in my life I know from pro wrestling, I met my girlfriend of nearly 5 years from someone I met working on a wrestling show, first girls who really showed sexual interest in me were wrestling fans or friends/staff in wrestling and after losing my job due to COVID someone from within wrestling hooked me up with a job to help me so it's very very hard for me just to ignore injustices that occur in the professional wrestling industry because it has given me so much.
> 
> ...


Well if all of your posts were that calm and well reasoned then I'm sure far less people would have a problem with your posts and would have more respect for your input. Unfortunately most (not all, but most) of what I've seen is "I fucking hate this company" type posts over and over again, which lead to the initial question of me asking why you continue to watch something you frequently appear to genuinely despise.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That dog collar match was one of the best matches of 2020. Just brutal stuff, both guys brought it. Would've rather had Brodie retain by both guys looked legit as fuck.

The rest of the show was pretty good as well, would've rather had a bigger payoff at the end with the IC turning on Jericho, but it's coming.

Also lots of AEW/NJPW teases, man don't tease me like this. An AEW/NJPW joint PPV could legit be the PPV of the century.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cody winning the title back... can't say I'm surprised. The ending didn't do much for me, but match was solid. Nothing crazy great or anything, but it was definitely better than I thought a dog collar match could be. I think Miro should have been built up to take the title off of Brodie after Brodie had a lengthy run with the belt. Missed opportunity there.

What I don't get though above all else is why Orange Cassidy next week? He lost a few weeks ago to Brodie Lee. What sense does this make? I get they want the anniversary show to feel special, and getting as many title matches on it will help with that (it's a stacked card). Especially one that on paper is actually very appealing in Cassidy/Cody. However, Cassidy lost several weeks ago to Brodie. It makes 0 sense for him to get another title match and his momentum from winning the Jericho feud was cut down by the loss to Brodie. I got no issue with the TNT title match next week being Cassidy/Cody, but if Cassidy's not winning it, then why not find an opponent for Cody that feels like a threat? And if he is winning it, why have him lose the match several weeks ago? Either AEW is booking this on the fly (which I didn't think we'd be getting from AEW) or they've just done a piss poor job in building to the OC vs. Cody match next week.

Great promo by Moxley to hype the title match next week with Archer. I really enjoyed the Cage/Hobbs match, and the MJF/Jericho segment, while not a homerun, does set up for something big to happen next week. Can't wait. 

Next week's show is looking hype. World Title match, TNT Title match, even the Tag Title match I'm looking forward to. Jericho/MJF segment as well will probably be awesome. Miro wrestling (hopefully against better opponents this time) is a big plus for me as well. Can't wait.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

EyeFoxUp said:


> This is was my first thought. WCW did this often and it cost them big $$$. The ratings for this match should be through the roof since they are gave it away for free. Hope the ROI is worth it.


*And with a "happy ending." Totally not worth ending a storyline on free TV. *


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Well if all of your posts were that calm and well reasoned then I'm sure far less people would have a problem with your posts and would have more respect for your input. Unfortunately most (not all, but most) of what I've seen is "I fucking hate this company" type posts over and over again, which lead to the initial question of me asking why you continue to watch something you frequently appear to genuinely despise.


I don't hate AEW I'd love for it to do really really well but the constant shooting in the foot does rile me up. I've never denied that. Plus, it's especially frustrating when I call something out for being incorrect and people deliberately try and fight me on it just so they can suck AEW's penis.




taker1986 said:


> That dog collar match was one of the best matches of 2020. Just brutal stuff, both guys brought it. Would've rather had Brodie retain by both guys looked legit as fuck.


Yup, they sure did do a lot of the things in the match but best matches in 2020? Nah..

The match centred around blood but within a minute you had someone bleed for absolutely no reason apart from having him bleed, later on the other two men bleed which completely kills the drama of the match. Any booker including myself would've just killed that from the get go.

They did do a lot of brutal stuff but why? The emphasis is meant to be on the dog collar and they never really even used it. Don't forget that it makes no sense that Brodie would make the challenge in the first place because dog collar matches are usually designed to stop a heel from running away from the babyface. Nobody was ever running from anyone in this feud except Brodie kinda.

Cody winning absolutely kills Brodie dead. Brodie only managed to beat a broken down Cody on his last legs from multiple title matches, when Cody was healed we saw Cody prove he's the better man in the ring.

Yeah, they did a heap of cool spots, the guys bled, it was violent but none of it made sense.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I knew this show was going to be terrible going in. Most tribute shows are just filler Schloss. Let's get to the positives.

I enjoyed the hoss opener. Hobbs did very well for himself and cage was sold. As expected Darby vs cage. That should be a ton of fun

The hype promos for the title match next week were fantastic. As was best friends facing ftr next week. I'm a sucker for styles clash matches. 

I enjoyed the dog collar match even if it was self indulgent literal Michael Bay over the top. It was a fun journey.

Now on to the indifference 

Oc challenging cody. That will only work if Cody goes vicious and despicable next week. OC works best when his fighting from underneath and can garner sympathy. His not top tier enough to compete any other way. And his gimmick works best that way. If we get the opposite it will be awful 

The horrendous

The main event was cancer. The asskissing of Jericho was cancer. Once again I hate tribute shows. I hated people blowing Austin, and hbk and ric flair. Its just stupid. If the competitor is dead fine. But any other tribute should only have the roster applauding on stage at best

The dark order being cenaed. I think its obvious I'm not the biggest Lee fan. But he needed that win more than anything in the world to legitimise everything his done so far. The dark order is done as anything more than comic relief. They're nwo in 2000. They're nexus post Summerslam 2010. They're 3 count. They're are S.E.X in tna. They're aces and eights. Preston, angels and silver and Grayson need to abandon ship


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, I will respond to this now.
> 
> It's a few things but most of all I'm just passionate about the professional wrestling industry perhaps more than most on this forum, I performed on my first show at 16 years old as a shy kid and wrestling has given me so much in my life. Confidence came from wrestling, most people I know in my life I know from pro wrestling, I met my girlfriend of nearly 5 years from someone I met working on a wrestling show, first girls who really showed sexual interest in me were wrestling fans or friends/staff in wrestling and after losing my job due to COVID someone from within wrestling hooked me up with a job to help me so it's very very hard for me just to ignore injustices that occur in the professional wrestling industry because it has given me so much.
> 
> ...


dont waste your time justifying your critique of AEW... most that are offended are 20 year olds who never grew up watching great wrestling. The geekfest nonsensical booking is all that they know....and because wwe has set such a low bar they get giddy over even a slightly better product than RAW. Real wrestling fans that have been watching wrestling since 80/90s know the real potential AEW has if it was booked properly.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I knew this show was going to be terrible going in. Most tribute shows are just filler Schloss. Let's get to the positives.
> 
> I enjoyed the hoss opener. Hobbs did very well for himself and cage was sold. As expected Darby vs cage. That should be a ton of fun
> 
> ...


Your review reads like text messages I was sending during the show.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Jericho/MJF segment needed more build and for that it needed more time. It could have been great but ended up feeling rushed. It was a homage to Rock/Farooq NOD segment but could have been done so much better. 

Not a big fan of Brodie losing the TNT title, not only that.. then he basically goes on to say he will stay a babyface. So what about the 4HM teases? 

Omega/Hangman story is back in the hibernation phase. I'm sure it will pick back up once the tournament finals are set between Omega and Hangman... but man.. time to shift gears already. 

I dont understand what exactly are they waiting for to pull the big triggers. If its the crowds, then it will be a long ass time.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Dog collar and Cage vs Hobbs were fun matches. Other than that, it was a complete shit show and the fact that Codys champ again is revolting. Why must AEW have long matches every show? It deviates from focusing on the important aspect of storylines and character development.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bradboyd said:


> Dog collar match and Cage vs Hobbs was a fun match. Other than that, it was a complete complete shit show and the fact that Codys champ again is revolting. Why must AEW have long matches every show? It deviates from focusing on the important aspect of storylines and character development.


Honestly? I think it's because they're too lazy to produce a heap of content. Much easier to book a 15 minute match and book an in ring promo to fill 2 quarters as opposed to producing 8 segments and putting on a 6 minute match.

Remember this is the promotion that wrote 4 weeks of TV in 15 minutes.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Jericho/MJF segment needed more build and for that it needed more time. It could have been great but ended up feeling rushed. It was a homage to Rock/Farooq NOD segment but could have been done so much better.
> 
> Not a big fan of Brodie losing the TNT title, not only that.. then he basically goes on to say he will stay a babyface. So what about the 4HM teases?
> 
> ...


If you haven’t realized by now, Cody will do whatever each week to keep Cody over and relevant. He is part of the Elite when it is convenient. He feuds with Archer when it is awesome to see Archer state side. He is part of Nightmare Family when it is convenient. He is a proud and loving husband, except when Brandi and the Nightmare Collective are getting shit on weekly. He desperately hates the Inner Circle when Jericho is the hottest fucking ticket on the card. He is a babyface one week and teasing a heel turn the next week.

Shit like this buries everyone unintentionally. It’s the shit that The Kliq did so well. By being neither heel not face, by being everywhere all the time and involved in so much shit, then you don’t allow the guys who have 5-10 minutes of television time every week or a two a chance to do anything that feels special enough to stand out.

“Oh cool. Check this out, so and so just done x, y, and z, but Cody done XX, YY, ZZ in TWENTY minutes!!”

It’s the same business model and wrestler etiquette that says you don’t use another one of the boys in the back’s signature move. If you’re both doing it, his offense doesn’t feel as special.

I know we have a lot younger crowd on this forum, but this stuff matters.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Honestly? I think it's because they're too lazy to produce a heap of content. Much easier to book a 15 minute match and book an in ring promo to fill 2 quarters as opposed to producing 8 segments and putting on a 6 minute match.
> 
> Remember this is the promotion that wrote 4 weeks of TV in 15 minutes.


They certainly put in effort on that show everyone was raving about on here this past summer. The one where the young bucks fought butcher and blade in a backstage brawl. Haven't seen a dynamite show with that great of a flow and balance since.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> Your review reads like text messages I was sending during the show.


This particular episode didn't deserve well thought out analysis. Alot of stupid booking. And just non fun matches. Everything was fine at best and awful at worst.

The only thing we will remember about this show in 3 months is the dog collar match


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bradboyd said:


> They certainly put in effort on that show everyone was raving about on here this past summer. The one where the young bucks fought butcher and blade in a backstage brawl. Haven't seen a dynamite show with that great of a flow and balance since.


Yes! Around that period of time they really strung maybe a month of good TV together. That Butcher and Blade Vs The Bucks episode I remember especially being impressed by.

But then they drop their lollies...




Firefromthegods said:


> This particular episode didn't deserve well thought out analysis. Alot of stupid booking. And just non fun matches. Everything was fine at best and awful at worst.
> 
> The only thing we will remember about this show in 3 months is the dog collar match


You won't remember the great Chris Jericho Vs Luther tag team match where Luther kicked Jericho's ass and Hager wasn't even tagged in?

Shame.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bradboyd said:


> They certainly put in effort on that show everyone was raving about on here this past summer. The one where the young bucks fought butcher and blade in a backstage brawl. Haven't seen a dynamite show with that great of a flow and balance since.


True, it even made me say a few nice things about the Bucks.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> If you haven’t realized by now, Cody will do whatever each week to keep Cody over and relevant. He is part of the Elite when it is convenient. He feuds with Archer when it is awesome to see Archer state side. He is part of Nightmare Family when it is convenient. He is a proud and loving husband, except when Brandi and the Nightmare Collective are getting shit on weekly. He desperately hates the Inner Circle when Jericho is the hottest fucking ticket on the card. He is a babyface one week and teasing a heel turn the next week.
> 
> Shit like this buries everyone unintentionally. It’s the shit that The Kliq did so well. By being neither heel not face, by being everywhere all the time and involved in so much shit, then you don’t allow the guys who have 5-10 minutes of television time every week or a two a chance to do anything that feels special enough to stand out.
> 
> ...


I know you have this opinion of Cody, sometimes we just get a vibe from a tv personality that is too strong to ignore. But I honestly, I never looked at it this way. I honestly always viewed Cody as a very passionate wrestler who has burdened himself too much with the fact that he is Dusty's son. From all his shoot interviews etc, the vibe I get from him is, he wants to definitely be a big star. He has studied legends alot and ofcourse learned from his father alot. He just wants to apply it all to become a big star in wrestling industry and now that he has the chance to do it in his own terms, at his own pace and without any limitations of Vince and Co. He maybe gets too excited at times. 

I think of him like a kid in a candy store. He has his checklist of stuff he wants to accomplish in wrestling and be remembered as but sometimes he gets a bit sidetracked with doing everything at once. Cody needs to calm down a little and see the bigger picture. Thats what I believe TK and the rest of the EVPs are for. 

That being said, I do agree he tends to get excited and get involved in everything but I honestly do not think its clique mentality or politicking or anything evil to stay at the top. I just dont get that vibe from the guy. He is not just in it for the money or chop others legs to make himself look good (like HHH). 

But then again.. who knows, I dont know him personally. Nobody here does. Time will tell I guess.

This is the first time I have disagreed with a title match result with AEW. This is the very first time. Every other time it was justifiable to me. But this time, Brodie needed it more than Cody.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yes! Around that period of time they really strung maybe a month of good TV together. That Butcher and Blade Vs The Bucks episode I remember especially being impressed by.
> 
> But then they drop their lollies...
> 
> ...


That was to be expected. They both got into wrestling together. I knew what I was expecting going in so I avoided it like the plague 

I did a you And only read the results for this one haha. Lucky the results gave me enough to form coherent thoughts


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

People are saying the opening match and the dog collar were only good match. I thought the FTR tag match was awesome, even with that botch. And I am not generally a FTR fan.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> People are saying the opening match and the dog collar were only good match. I thought the FTR tag match was awesome, even with that botch. And I am not generally a FTR fan.


Yeah. I thought FTR made TH2 look about as good as they have ever looked in AEW. It was fucking awesome in-ring storytelling with the Evans flip to to the outside where he “hurt” his knee. I instantly cringed thinking he was legit hurt. My brother texted me the same thought saying, “That hurt for real. You only barely rub it like he was doing if it really hurts.”

Then 15 or so secons later, I see Dax working the hell out of that knee. Nah. Evans ain’t hurt, that was just an awesome sell for FTR to work the body part. Psychologically the audience leaves that match seeing FTR get taken longer than expected by the speedy and resilient TH2, who haven’t had much TV time, and now they can claim they had a chance if not for the knee issue. FTR being the dastardly heels that they are don’t care HOW they win, just that the won, which gets more heat on themselves.

I loved it, even if I don’t particularly care for TH2z


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

I just caught up.....
Excuse my negativity buuutt that was a really poor episode.i can suspend my reality a lot of the time,but not digging Cassidy at all.same with Darby Allin coming out with a skateboard and scaring off starks and cage 😂

I did love Jericho hitting the Judas effect on the clown.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

* everywhere else on internet saying how great episode was but here it sucks.
never change aew wrestling forum*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Pippen94 said:


> * everywhere else on internet saying how great episode was but here it sucks.
> never change aew wrestling forum*


then go and join your circle jerk brethren? 

why are you still here?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> * everywhere else on internet saying how great episode was but here it sucks.
> never change aew wrestling forum*


Which part did you like best Pips? The part where Cassidy gave the thumbs up or Luther struggling to move?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oracle said:


> then go and join your circle jerk brethren?
> 
> why are you still here?


I know which forum he's talking about. They rate every Dynamite no matter what a 9/10 and ban all negative AEW talk.

They can't be taken seriously tbh


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

disappointed with Brodie losing. 

Fantastic show otherwise.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Which part did you like best Pips? The part where Cassidy gave the thumbs up or Luther struggling to move?


Opening bout between two heavyweights, great ftr tag, ppv level dog collar match which you resent aew giving you for free, mjf appearance... All the stuff you gave 3/10 but will backtrack & say you liked in few weeks when asked why you keep watching


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Oracle said:


> then go and join your circle jerk brethren?
> 
> why are you still here?


Before I got here it was just about 20 accounts pretending to hate show


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, they did a heap of cool spots, the guys bled, it was violent but none of it made sense.


But isnt this the definition of a good wrestling show for most of the AEW fans? Sad, but true.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> But isnt this the definition of a good wrestling show for most of the AEW fans? Sad, but true.


Perhaps. I still like a story and shit to make sense though.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can’t believe some are actually defending last night’s shitshow, that was the type of episode that proves why some posters in the past have said “AEW takes one step forward and two steps back”.

Last nights episode was absolutely rigged with their bad habits, featuring guys that have absolutely no business being on TV, cringeworthy comedy and doing things just for the sake of going big when there’s little story behind it.

Next week they need to hit a home run, because right now like a good while ago, all their inconsistencies are becoming paramount again.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Can’t believe some are actually defending last night’s shitshow, that was the type of episode that proves why some posters in the past have said “AEW takes one step forward and two steps back”.


I'd be curious as to why people defend this company so blindly. You look in the main part of this forum and you have Pippen (An AEW loyalist) legitimately trying to incite bullying behaviour against The Wood (A "hater") because Wood didn't like the show today.

It's insanity. People carry on like you're kicking their mother down the stairs if you criticise AEW.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Perhaps. I still like a story and shit to make sense though.


Of course, so do I. It just seems that AEW doesnt want to produce a great show, but please their „fans“ sadly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Decent show. 

Dog collar match (winner aside), opening match and tag match were all good matches.

More excited about NJPW featuring so heavily.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Decent show.
> 
> Dog collar match (winner aside), opening match and tag match were all good matches.
> 
> More excited about NJPW featuring so heavily.


Heavily?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd be curious as to why people defend this company so blindly. You look in the main part of this forum and you have Pippen (An AEW loyalist) legitimately trying to incite bullying behaviour against The Wood (A "hater") because Wood didn't like the show today.
> 
> It's insanity. People carry on like you're kicking their mother down the stairs if you criticise AEW.


No idea, but if WWE produced the show AEW did last night, you can guarantee that fans would shit all over it.

I’ve always been honest in my assessment of their shows, I don’t suck up to AEW just for the sake of it and I don’t shit all over them just for the sake of it.

I’ve praised them more times than most lately, something you wouldn’t agree with Chip  but last night’s episode I couldn’t help be negative because it was straight up fucking garbage.

When you said last night “I think this is close to the biggest piece of shit I’ve ever seen from AEW” not sure whether you was referring to Luther’s match or the show as a whole, but for once I had to like one of your comments, because as negative as you can be, I was in full agreement with you this time around.

This show featured one of the worst main events I’ve ever seen, featuring a guy in Luther who can hardly move, can’t go over the ropes properly and can’t even get up on an apron properly, that shit was embarrassing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> When you said last night “I think this is close to the biggest piece of shit I’ve ever seen from AEW” not sure whether you was referring to Luther’s match or the show as a whole, but for once I had to like one of your comments, because as negative as you can be, I was in full agreement with you this time around.


Full show, only really liked the opener and the Jericho video packages. The rest was bad.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Well they are continuing to give Jim Cornette plenty to talk about

I liked the opener, Will Hobbs has really pointy nips, nice that the Team Taz stuff continues to build

Hybrid2 V FTW two teams I think are great, sadly marred by that commercial break. Ive not hid my admiration of Hybrid2 but Angelico went missing for about two mins at the end whilst Evans was set up for the pin.
All the goodness of Hybrid2`s efforts in this match were taken away with the stupid focus on the Road Warrior Bucks then the Best Friends, shame because both teams really showed a the good side of AEW


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

No one with a brain thought Cody would lose especially with the momentum he had coming back.

Now the rubber match will be very interesting.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> No one with a brain thought Cody would lose especially with the momentum he had coming back.
> 
> Now the rubber match will be very interesting.


No it won't, Cody will win that as well.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ricky Skaggs... lol. Sometimes JR makes it hard to defend him. Hobbs/Cage was really fun. Hobbs needs some work on his cardio but other than that the sky is the limit for him. Cage getting a meaningful W was nice.
Everything about FTR-TH2-YB-BF was embarrassingly bad. Just pull the damn trigger on YB-FTR. No one cares about BF-FTR.
Cody/Brodie was great but I hate the result. What's next for Brodie?
Goddamn Mox. Awesome promo. Hyped for next week.
Skipped the main event.

Flat show. At least Hobbs/Cage & Brodie/Cody delivered. Next week should be better


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Thought the show was great up to the Dog Collar Match, after that it kinda fell off a cliff. The women's match was pretty rough, but somehow still in the upper levels of what the ladies have given us on Dynamite, such is the general level of the division.

And the main event... man. I love Chris Jericho. I thought AEW did right by him in making his 30 year anniversary look like a big deal with the celeb shout-outs etc. I thought it was admirable that Jericho used that spotlight to give his long time friend some shine. But... man. Luther showed why he never got signed to a major company before now. Botched a bunch, and got gassed to the point that his major "near fall" big boot at the end of the match was about 1/8 the power of the big boot he threw to start the match. It was an 8 min tag match. Some dudes spend a long time outside the major companies out of happenstance, bad luck, and when they finally get the opportunity, they show why they should have been signed a long time ago. All Luther did was show that he's only employed because Tony Khan did Jericho a favour.

And that post-match with the clown shit? What the fuck?

Talk about 2 shows. First hour and 15 mins felt like a PPV. The last 45 was like a July 2004 episode of Smackdown.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Good show. 

-> Hoss opener - hope this continues.
-> Liked the anniversary messages, especially from Tanahashi!
-> Great Dog Collar match, nice and brutal - was hoping Lee won though 
-> Class Promo's throughout the show.
-> MJF

<- I like Angelico, but Evans was clumsy AGAIN and needs to tighten up in-ring (or fuck off). He spoiled what was a good match.
<- Same with Swole, I think she has potential out of ring but is lazy and ineffective in-ring.
<- Main Event was a bit flat, but you have to indulge wrestling legends don't you?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I enjoyed the show quite a bit: 

- Loved the Dog Collar Match. Nice, old school, and brutal, just the way I like it. Cody's post match promo was awesome, as per usual, and we got the set up with Cody Vs. Orange on the one year anniversary show. I will say this, I think AEW is over exposing Orange. I wish they'd "Undertaker" him in a sense by only using him sparingly in active competition and making the act more special. I mean late last year, he was one of the most over acts in the company and he hadn't even had a match yet. His bout with PAC was actually anticipated because people were excited to see him wrestle. Now he wrestles too much. Oh well. Still, the bout should be interesting and is a reason to tune in next week. 

- I really enjoyed Cage Vs. Hobbs. I like a good hoss fight! I wish they had done a better job of establishing the FTW title as an unsanctioned title, but regardless, I did enjoy the match. They might have a keeper in Will Hobbs. 

- I am really digging the tag division right now. I hate The Bucks (in the way they fully intend), I like FTR on top, and having a wide variety of teams like Best Friends, SCU, Hybrid 2, and the like, its just fun to watch. 

- I'm happy to see Serena Deeb on TV again. She's is the epitome of "a good hand" and can make less polished talents like Swole look better. 

- Jericho's 30th anniversary match was fine for what it was. It gave Jericho a win, and the antics with Jericho and MJF to close the show continue that story and the two continue to entertain. 

- The cameos throughout the night were a fun thing to mark out for. I popped for Greg Valentine being there, and all the quick videos for Jericho were a fun collection too, ranging from wrestling stars like DDP and Ultimo Dragon to rock stars like half of KISS and Metallica, to sports stars like Shaq and Jericho's own dad Ted Irvine, to celebs like Kevin Smith and Dennis Miller. It was just fun. 

Fun show all around!


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The first half of the show was much stronger than the second half. And while Cody winning the belt back from Brodie infuriates many, if any belt is going to get hot potatoed, it should be the TNT title. Plus this allows for a third match at Full Gear. And it turned out that JR was right that this match was the main event in a sense, since it was all downhill from here.

This show would have strongly benefited from a being booked as a sports entertainment show, as much as AEW had received flack for leaning into WWE style too much. AEW does not have access to WWE’s library, but there are ways to acknowledge Jericho’s 30 year career:

- Have members of the roster congratulate Jericho (with bubbly in hand) and tell him what their favourite Jericho moment was.

- There should have been a top five list of Jericho’s best moments in AEW (which would probably be: announced signed, winning the AEW title, forming Inner Circle, introducing A Little Bit of the Bubbly, mic battle with MJF - which plays into the story).

- There should have been a tribute video of Jericho’s career using snapshots taken by PWI mixed in with footage from his AEW career so far.

- The video explaining the backstory of Jericho and Luther should have made Dynamite.

- They could have had Bischoff and Bret Hart send in something, to cover Jericho’s time in WCW and the Dungeon. Maybe The Rock too to cover WWE, since he’s going to send something in for Shamrock’s Impact HOF induction.

- MJF should have handed Jericho a portrait that once unveiled revealed a portrait of MJF and the Inner Circle, and then they turn on him, which would have been reminiscent of the Festival of Friendship.

- And someone should have won a match with an armbar, as a nod to 1004 holds.

The videos of wrestlers and rock stars sending in their tribute were the only real highlight, in terms of celebrating Jericho career in ring; the Jericho vs Luther match was average, I thought.

And the show ends with the heels entering the ring en masse, which serves to remind everyone of the Chris Jericovid memes from this past summer. Which we did not need to remember whatsoever.

If WWE produced this tribute show for Jericho, it would get either a D- or an F. But because its AEW, it going to get something like a B+ or an A.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Opener was good, FTR was also good and despite the finish brodie/cody was a very good match. Decent promos from Archer and Moxley as well. But ye those were only good things about the show.


----------



## BPG (Dec 31, 2019)

Why Tay Conti who was hype after the women's tournament fights in the dark and Big Swole that nobody cares in TV ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BPG said:


> Why Tay Conti who was hype after the women's tournament fights in the dark and Big Swole that nobody cares in TV ?


Same reason they signed Vickie Guerrero and had her cut a promo saying Nyla was going to be women's champion before proceeding to do nothing for 3 months.

They don't care.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought it was a good show last night, bad decisions made though.

-Cage vs Hobbs was a good big man match. Fun stuff. Hobbs is still on the green side but he had a decent showing. Cage looked good but he always has before AEW and now. I love Cage's finisher, the Drill Claw right? I'm not a fan of Taz and Starks on commentary though, Taz gets too be a little much for me at times. Having Taz invite Hobbs onto Team Taz though is interesting. Have him join why not.

-FTR vs TH2 was pretty good. TH2 is not a bad team at all and they did a pretty good job selling for FTR. These brushes with greatness have been really good so far. FTR meshes well with any team. Next week's title match with Best Friends should be cool.

-Dog Collar match was awesome. I saw the whole thing through commercial so my POV may have been better than others. Not sure if they did a straight ad break or picture and picture. Justin Roberts announcing both guys and the emotion that Cody and Brodie showed before the match began was great. Roberts is one of the best in the business. Really got me hyped for the match. I loved everything about this up until Cody got the pinfall. The blood was needed for sure. I felt the emotional intensity of the match and thought that having Greg Valentine out there was great. Gave it more of a big match feel. The table spot was awesome, I thought Brodie was done after that. Brodie looked really intimidating last night. I liked the spot where he threw the chair at full force towards Arn lol, commentary made it seem like he was ready to kill the old man lol. Bad decision to have Cody win though. I didn't like the visual of Anna Jay and DO coming out looking like losers, then having Brandi come put congratulating the guy who should have lost. They needed a f*ck finish. This hurts Brodie tremendously and makes his big shocking win against Cody meaningless. Great match. Bad outcome.

-The Jericho video packages all night were good. I LOVED Moxley and Archer's video packages. Moxley's was fuckin awesome. Sucks that Archer can't be there live to build to the match.

-Big Swole vs Serena Deeb was good. I was able to see the entire match as well without commercials so I saw more than others did. This was Swole's best match since coming to AEW. Deeb is very good in the ring and was a very strong signing.

-The main event sucked. Luther is too old to go and could barely get around the ring. Nothing to really say here. Jericho chose Luther and wanted this. He has given a lot to the business so I can't blame Tony for saying "Yes". The guy is one of the reasons AEW is so successful so give him what he wants on his special night. MJF coming out at the end was OK, but they clearly wanted to end the show with a "feel good" moment, seeing as MJF was only out there to hype his announcement at next week's Anniversary show.

I enjoyed the show for the most part except for the ending of Cody/Brodie and the main event. The TNT Title decision and the main event dropped my rating but I would still give it a thumbs up. Looks like they are stacking next week's Anniversary show though. That's the one to look forward to.

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Yeah Mr Brodie Lee should've been retained - was fully expecting Colt Cabana to walk out and be next week's TNT opponent, why Cassidy?

6/10 overall


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> Yeah Mr Brodie Lee should've been retained - was fully expecting Colt Cabana to walk out and be next week's TNT opponent, why Cassidy?
> 
> Wasn't Allin v Starks suppose to be on this show?
> 
> 6/10 overall


thatcwas last week. Do you watch every week?


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Pros :
Cage vs Hobbs 
Dog Collar Match
TH2 vs FTR

The main event dragged the show down, but overall it was a solid show.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

- Hobbs vs Cage was great, would have ended it after the F5 though.

- FTR/ TH2 was alright, Evans was a bit sloppy, but I like Angelico, but he could use more agression and less finess in his submissions.

- Big Swol needs to fuck off. Idk ANYONE who likes her. When AEW insta's page put on she'll be wrestling Deeb, most of the comments were "Swole sucks", "Deeb will carry Swole to the best match of her career". She does, she's horrible. Lil Swol (Savoy) is 100x better wrestler. Just give her a shot at Shida, let Shida carry her to a decent match, and move on.

- Dog Collar was dope.

- I fast-forwarded the main event. The heels celebrating together was a nice touch tho.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I have completely become apathetic towards the product at this point.

It's a genuine question but what exactly are aew executing right at the moment, the things that I was invested in like ftr/bucks has derailed into nothing,

same with omega and hangman where it's really gotten stale with no heat to it and then you have 

Jericho belittling himself in dumb tag matches with embarrassing freakshow acts that piss poor in the ring, 

cody goes over Brodie already in a rushed tnt title dog collar match to make Brodie look like a jobber to the "stars" once again like all big guys are booked.

Ftr are becoming boring with little direction but just doing matches that is basically the equivalent of cody's open challenge.

The slightest decent thing is mjf/jericho stuff but I don't trust aew to have a big pay off with and will probably just filter into nothing but mild teasing


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Exactly AEW seem to be directionless.

Doesn't help you have talent and TK booking the shows so everything then becomes a mess.

Can't really think of anything positive they are doing. Too many damn mistakes.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What's the Inner Circle tease he's referring to that he read 'online'?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> I have completely become apathetic towards the product at this point.
> 
> It's a genuine question but what exactly are aew executing right at the moment, the things that I was invested in like ftr/bucks has derailed into nothing,
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same. AEW is the land of great ideas and poor execution.

They have a lot of quality people on the roster and there can be moments of brilliance but week to week they don’t have a clue how to book and the quality usually ends up in feuds and matches with people who should not be on TV and it drags them down.

I watch because I hope that 1 day they will finally get their shit together and bring writers in but I now have very little faith that TK and the EVPs are capable of putting their egos aside and getting out of their own way.

This was wrestling’s one true chance to become great again and the talent is there, all they have to do is not remake other’s mistakes and they are set for life but they are too arrogant to seek any help and accept constructive criticism.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pretty good show especially the first half. Cage/Hobbs, the tag match, the dog collar match, all delivered, enjoyed all of them. I like Hobbs and am liking FTR more than I thought I would. Cool to see Greg Valentine watching. Mox promo was top notch. Wish Archer could be around.

After that everything was kinda so-so. I did like all the shoutouts to Jericho. Slash!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Watching now, few beers n joints haha


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

It's so awesome you smoke weed and proceed to tell everyone about it all the time.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> It's so awesome you smoke weed and proceed to tell everyone about it all the time.


Does it really count as smoking weed if you don't tell people about the fact you smoke weed?

They're like Vegans. Everyone must know.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The women's division currently has 0 storylines. Maybe they should consider scripting it? Obviously, AEW is very pitch-based and I guess none of the women are pitching things? The division is pretty boring and I wouldn't even say it was due to a lack of interesting characters.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Don't know where to put this as there's no thread yet, but Shida vs. Swole added to the anniversary show. Suppose it makes sense after she beat Britt, but I'd be happy never to see her again. So all four titles are up for grabs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314564023636111363


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It would've been nice if Swole and Shida had interacted at all before this


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> It would've been nice if Swole and Shida had interacted at all before this


I would agree with you but that would mean more Big Swole screen time


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> It would've been nice if Swole and Shida had interacted at all before this


Or even if Swole was the number one contender (Nyla Rose is number one contender)


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

It’s about this time of the week I am itching for some dynamite


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I couldn't watch live because of work-- not because I wanted to shoot my brain with a pill of stupid watching the debate. My thoughts:

-They handled the opening well with highlights to build the continuity, but at the same time, it was probably not a good placement on the card. A match with two big dudes who are fairly unknown to the mass audience wasn't a strong opener.
-I think they should continue to push the question of what is the FTW title until Taz chooses to declare it will be a no-pinfall title or an open weight world title (sort of no rules/regulation/recognition, but not a hardcore title).
-They should have pushed forward with the big tag match with Cage, Starks and Penta vs Mox, Allin and Hobbs before having this FTW title match. I believe in the idea of the rub. Hobbs and Cage need to rub shoulders more with Mox or Miro or Jericho.
-No Mox or Miro matches on the card or even a brawl segment is ignoring who the biggest draws are outside of Jericho.
-I'd rather see Miro in a program with Jericho right now.
-All I will say of the women's match is that AEW needs to bring in Tessa Blanchard and Awesome Kong.
-I still think it would have been more shocking if Cody got down on all fours and let Brodie walk him to all four corners.
-I do not think that Cody and Brodie should have done the dive to the outside, if there was one move that was way to f'n risky in that match (even if the collars were elastic or velcro).
-That tag title match went on for about 67 minutes. If you're going to do such a long tag match, book a 4-corner/team match to get more guys on tv. Put Miro and Sabian in a 4-corner match while Tully is on commentary with FTR standing behind him.
-The Archer vignette was cool with the spinning camera.
-Why doesn't Omega dress up and do his promos over the top like he did when he said in NJPW, "I'm here for your monaaay!" I want that Omega promo style. I don't want realism in this aspect-- I want a bigger than life character like Hogan and Macho Man.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Good to hear Jim Cornette agreed with me on his podcast about AEW and how they should've mentioned the whole "Will Hobbs' brother died whilst shielding him from gunfire" thing.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Good to hear Jim Cornette agreed with me on his podcast about AEW and how they should've mentioned the whole "Will Hobbs' brother died whilst shielding him from gunfire" thing.


LOL to be fair you didn't have to wait from Jim's affirmation. You were absolutely right about that. Give us an hook to give a damn about these new wrestlers.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Don't know where to put this as there's no thread yet, but Shida vs. Swole added to the anniversary show. Suppose it makes sense after she beat Britt, but I'd be happy never to see her again. So all four titles are up for grabs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314564023636111363


Yup makes sense. Now Shida gives her the best match of her career and then ship her back to Dark.

Britt should be lurking and stacking up wins to challenge Shida soon.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> I couldn't watch live because of work-- not because I wanted to shoot my brain with a pill of stupid watching the debate. My thoughts:
> 
> -They handled the opening well with highlights to build the continuity, but at the same time, it was probably not a good placement on the card. A match with two big dudes who are fairly unknown to the mass audience wasn't a strong opener.
> -I think they should continue to push the question of what is the FTW title until Taz chooses to declare it will be a no-pinfall title or an open weight world title (sort of no rules/regulation/recognition, but not a hardcore title).
> ...


In real sport which I know you guys want in wrestling, plenty of alphabet titles exist in boxing, mma etc. Ftw title is like that - unsanctioned belt for someone to claim to be a champion. That's the purpose - doesn't need special stip


----------

